#  :: القاعات العامة :: > قاعة التعارف والمناسبات > تحت دائرة الضوء >  boukybouky علي كرسي التعارف

## أم أحمد

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته* 
 
*واخيرااا معنا الان الغالية علي قلوبنا جميعا الرقيقة بوكي بوكي*
*بعد ان استقرت الترشيحات علي اختيارها لتكون معنا علي كرسي التعارف* 
*فكما عهدناها دائما تدخل قلوبنا بكل سهولة ويسر*
*لطيبتها  وجمال روحها ورقي تفاعلها* 
*صاحبة الحضور الجميل في كل المواضيع*
*صاحبة رأي وفكر جميل* 
*معنا اليوم رقيقة المشاعر الغالية بوكي بوكي*
*واتفضلوا بقي خلصوا تاركم منها*
*بس بالراحة عليها الله يكرمكم*
*دي حبيبة قلبي انا* 

*اهلا بيكي يا بوكي*
*وطبعا انتي عارفة القوانين*
*مش هاقولك عليها تاني*
*كسل بقي* 
*في انتظار الجميع ومشاركاتهم الجميلة معنا*
*لكم خالص التحية والتقدير*
**

----------


## أم أحمد

*اهلا بيكي يا بوكي* 
*سعيدة بوجودك معنا للمرة الثانية علي الكرسي*
*فانتي بجد من اقرب الناس لقلبي*

*بس ده ما يمنعشي يعني اني اسألك شوية هههههههه*

*قوللي يا بوكي*

*ما رأيك في الجمل الاتية*
*وما درجة ايمانك الشخصي بها*

*عتاب الندل اجتنابه....*

*عجبت لمن يغسل وجهه عدة مرات في النهار ولا يغسل قلبه ..*

*الكرم هو أن*
*تعطي ما أنت بحاجة إليه فعلاَ* 


*رحم الله رجلا اهدي الينا عيوبنا*

*الغياب يجعل القلب اكثر شوقا*


*2- لمن تهدي كلمات هذه الاغاني*

* يعني هي جات علي*
*ده انت ياما كنت قاسي وياما عملت في*
*ولا ناسي*


*قادر وتعملها
وتنسى هواك
الغدر من طبعك
عايش جواك
*


* ناس مفيش احساس  ومش بيحسوا بجروحنا


مش هفكر لحظه فيك وهنسى بقى مره الهموم*

*كفاية كده يا رورو بقي*
*ورجعالك تاني*
*استنيني*

----------


## ابن طيبة

*منورة يا بوكي كرسي التعارف 

معلش هارجعك لكام سن ورا
ليه اسم بوكي بوكي؟

متي تنساب الدموع من عين بوكي؟

متي تضحك ؟

اكثر شيء يغضب بوكي

بس كده



الف شكر اختنا الفاضلة ام احمد علي التقديم*

----------


## اسكندرانى

*



اهلا بالعزيزة الغاليه 

بوكى  بوكى 

صباحك ارق من الورد 

اخيرا جه وقت الانتقااااااااااااااااااااااام 

انتظرونى 

بجد سعيد بوجود اخت عزيزة نشيطه لا تكل ولا تمل من المطالبة بما تراه صح 

تعشق المنتدى  وتبحث عن كل ما يزيده تالق فى عيون اعضائه وزواره 

مهندسه
 فنانه 
مثقفه 
 ذكيه 
 صريحه
واضحه 

تملك قلب طيب لا يستطيع احد انكاره 

شوية اسئله على ما افكر فى اسئله تانيه 

ولانها بوكى يجب ان تكون الاسئله  على قدر صاحبتها 

* قصتك مع منتدى ابناء مصر من البداية  

* كيف اصبحتى مشرفه 

* نصيحتك لكل عضو جديد 

* هل المنتدى الان فى نفس وقت ما شاركتى فيه 

منذ اشتراكك   تعرفتى على اعضاء  واختفى اعضاء  وشارك اعضاء جدد

* كلمينا عن اعضاء لا نراهم بيننا الان  وتعلمتى منهم  

* واعضاء موجودين  وتنصحى بمتابعة موضوعاتهم 

* وكيف نحتوى الاعضاء الغاضبين ونستعيدهم من جديد 

* كيف ندفع المنتدى الى الامام 

الاسئلة لم تنتهى 

راجع لك  ومعايا الفريسكا  وكام سؤال 

*

----------


## osha

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
سعيدة جدا فوق ما تتخيلي ان حضرتك على الكرسي
لقد اثلجت صدري وصدور كل المشجعين والمتصفحين في المنتدى 
جاية لك حالا بس امخمخ واجي 

نورت  ::stpd::

----------


## Dragon Shadow

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ،،،،
الأخت الفاضلة *بوكي بوكي* 
أعتبرك نجمة المنتدى المتجددة بإستمرار وكُل يوم يمر أرى أنك تعطين للمنتدى وأعضائه أكثر من سابقيه ، عطاء لايتوقف عند حد ودون كلل أو ملل من رسم البسمة على شفاة الآخرين . 
لك كل التحية والتقدير لما تبذلينه من مجهود وجعله الله بميزان حسناتك آللهم آمين ...
- كيف لي أن ارحب بك وأنت من ترحبين بالجميع ... دمت كريمة ....
إن كان لابد أن أسأل على قول الغالية أم أحمد فقد أعجبتني جملة مما ورد بمشاركتها الثرية ، وبنيت عليها سؤالاً لأشارك بينكم :-



> الكرم هو أن





> *تعطي ما أنت بحاجة إليه فعلاَ*


عندما قرأت تلك الجملة لاأعرف لماذا تذكرت بشكل تلقائي تلك الآية الكريمة :
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

 
صدق الله العظيم 

مامدي قربك من تلك الآية الكريمة والكلمات برأيك ورأي الآخرين ؟
يجب على المشاركين وضع رأيهم بتلك النقطة حيث أنه من الصعب أن يتحدث الشخص عن مزاياه .
تحياتي وتقديري ومودتي الدائمة
 :f2: 
تحياتي وتقديري للجميع

----------


## boukybouky

> *السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته*
>  
> *واخيرااا معنا الان الغالية علي قلوبنا جميعا الرقيقة بوكي بوكي*
> *بعد ان استقرت الترشيحات علي اختيارها لتكون معنا علي كرسي التعارف* 
> *فكما عهدناها دائما تدخل قلوبنا بكل سهولة ويسر*
> *لطيبتها  وجمال روحها ورقي تفاعلها* 
> *صاحبة الحضور الجميل في كل المواضيع*
> *صاحبة رأي وفكر جميل* 
> *معنا اليوم رقيقة المشاعر الغالية بوكي بوكي*
> ...


و عليكم السلام و رحمة الله و بركاته

حبيبة قلبي سمسمة ايه بس الكلام الجميل و الكبير ده  :Love: 

انا فتحت الموضوع و كتبت قبل كده رد و قفلت و مش اعتمدته

مش عارفة اكتب رد يليق و ينفع و يمكن بقي مستغرباني اوي بجد  ::$: 

ايوة يا خوفي حاسة انه تار فعلا يا قمر ههههههههههههه

ربنا يكرمك يا رب يا سمسمة و يديمنا اخوات متحابين فيه



دمتِ بكل خير

في رعاية الله ،،،

----------


## kethara

*

أختى الرقيقه المتألقه بوكى بوكى

كم كنت مشتاقه للتعرف على شخصية محببه لنفسى مثلك أختى

وكل باقات الشكر والود لإستضافتك الرائعه التى ستمنحنا تلك الفرصة

فأسم بوكى بوكى هو علامه من علامات المنتدى المميزة بموضوعاتها الراقيه

وثقافتها الساميه التى تظهر جليه للعيان وخفة الروح ونقاء السريره

فأسمحى لى أن أغوص وأسبح بمكنون بوكى او ريهام دون إزعاج

* من هى ريهام بسطور وما يميزها من وجهة نظرها وما يضايقها بريهام ؟؟

* من هى الشخصيه  التى دوما لها مساحه داخلك من التسامح اللامتناهى ؟

* هل حاولت ريهام مره من المرات الإمساك بالقلم لتدوين مشاعر لم تستطع التعبير عنها

وشعرت أنها لا يمكن ان تنطلق الا بين أوراقها وبعد معانقتها لسطورها تعجبت لما رأت ؟!

* متي تحتاج بوكى  لوقفة مع نفسها لإعادة حساباتها مع الأمور و الأشخاص من حولها ؟؟

* بسبب ماذا  تترقرق دمعه لا تستطع بوكى ان تقيدها بغلال أهداب عينيها  ؟

حبيبتى الغاليه بوكى أسفه على الإطاله ولكن حقا أتمنى ان أقترب أكثر وأكثر من بوكايه

رائعه تتسم وتتجمل بأجمل الصفات ونُكن لها كل تقدير وأحترام وأرجوا الا تكون أزعجتك أسئلتى

وأسمحى لى بالعوده والمتابعه لجدائل كلماتك وسحر التجوال بفكرك



مع تحيتــــــــــــــــى

*

----------


## bedo_ic

اهلا اهلا اهلا بوكى هانم
نورتى الكرسى يا ستى  من زمان عايزين اللحظة دى 
فى انتظار ردودك على الاسئلة .. وانا حجيب لك فنجان قهوة بالبندق ايه رايك
تحياتى
بيدوووووووووووووو

----------


## nariman

*الغاليه ريهام*
*طبعا حضرتك اول حد اعرفه مع بدايه تسجيلى واتشرفت جداااا بمعرفتك وكنت أتمنى نتواصل أكتر*
*وبما انى مكنتش موجوده لما كنتى على الكرسى المره الأولى وبما انك شخصيه غير عاديه أنا حغير العاده بتاعتى وأرجعلك بكام سؤال أدردش معاكى*

*استنينى يابوكى*

----------


## لمسه

[frame="1 80"][frame="1 80"]اهلا اهلا بالاحباب  طب والله منوره ياقمر :BRAWA: 

واشكر الاخت الفاضله ام احمد 

بس احنا اللى اخترناكى ههههههههههه

ايوه كده خلى الواحد يعرف يستغلك  بكام سؤال ويستفيد  :BRAWA: 

وده تسجيل حضور بس 

 عشان وراياااا طبيخ  اطبخ بسرعه واجى ياقمر المنتدى




سلام[/frame][/frame]

----------


## boukybouky

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته




> *اهلا بيكي يا بوكي* 
> *سعيدة بوجودك معنا للمرة الثانية علي الكرسي*
> *فانتي بجد من اقرب الناس لقلبي*
> 
> *بس ده ما يمنعشي يعني اني اسألك شوية هههههههه*




سمسمة ازيك يا قمر ربنا يخليكي يا حبيبتي، القلوب عند بعضها  :Kiss2: 

تسألي؟!؟!  براحتك يا حبيبتي  :Gun2: 




> *عتاب الندل اجتنابه....*


تماااااااااام و مقتنعة بها جداااااا
 انا بعاتب فقط الأصدقاء..من لهم مكانة في قلبي غير كده من لا يفرقون معي لا يشغلني عتابهم




> *عجبت لمن يغسل وجهه عدة مرات في النهار ولا يغسل قلبه ..*


مش بقيت بتعجب من اي شئ ... :: 
من كتر ما الواحد بيشوف بقي كل شئ للأسف عادي و موجود  :2: 




> *الكرم هو أن*
> *تعطي ما أنت بحاجة إليه فعلاَ*


هو طبعاً أكيد الكرم مش اني أعطي ما انا مستغنية عنه 
لكن تبقي مساحة من تفسير الإحتياج الفعلي لها تفاوت في المقدار
في الآخر نحن بشر مش ملايكة




> *رحم الله رجلا اهدي الينا عيوبنا*


متفقة جداً بس المهم كيف يهديها إليّ  :2: 
احب اعرف عيوبي من خلال عيون الآخرين كي اتجنبها و أسعي لإصلاحها
بس المهم الطريقة التي تُهدي بها العيوب مش تكون مستفزة حتي لا يتحول الموقف للعكس




> *الغياب يجعل القلب اكثر شوقا*


لالالالا خالص مش متفقة هنا بتاتاً
البعد جفا و عمره ما هيزود اي شئ غير مشاعر فاترة 




> * يعني هي جات علي*
> *ده انت ياما كنت قاسي وياما عملت في*
> *ولا ناسي*


ههههههههههههههههههه
ما إحنا قلنا عتاب الندل إجتنابه  :: 




> *قادر وتعملها
> وتنسى هواك
> الغدر من طبعك
> عايش جواك
> *


الحمد الله كل الي أعرفهم  :y:  بريفيكس   ::   :: 




> * ناس مفيش احساس  ومش بيحسوا بجروحنا*


*
لكل شخص يتعامل بما يناسبه فقط غير مبالي بتأثير ذلك و مردوده عليّ






 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة أم أحمد
					
				
مش هفكر لحظه فيك وهنسى بقى مره الهموم


*ما خلاص بقي يا سمسمة مابقيتش بفكر  :;): 




> *ورجعالك تاني*
> *استنيني*


تنوري يا قمراية في اي وقت 
في إنتظارك دايما  :f2: 
في رعاية الله،،،

----------


## boukybouky

> [B]منورة يا بوكي كرسي التعارف




ده نورك يا ابن طيبة ربنا يخليك  :f: 




> معلش هارجعك لكام سن ورا
> ليه اسم بوكي بوكي؟


هو انت رجعتني فعلاً لكرسي التعارف اللي فات  :: 
من زمان اوي بتاع 20 سنة مثلا هههههههه قررت انا و صديقتي في المدرسة نعمل نك نيم للفصل 
اخترنا الأسامي و كان الإسم اللي اختارته لي هو بوكي بوكي 
لما بدأت و قلت يا نت مش كان في بالي اي إسم  ففكرت في بوكي بوكي
و بما إن المنتدي هنا هو اول منتدي اشتركت فيه فسجلت بنفس الإسم و الإيميل كان نفس الإسم عيشة يعني هههههه




> متي تنساب الدموع من عين بوكي؟


مش عيزة اقولك يعني بتنساب من اقل شئ  ::$: 
انا دموعي قريبة اوي و بعمل جهد كبير علشان أداريها لأني بحس بشئ فظيع لما ببكي
إحساس بالضعف بيضايقني رغم يقيني ان الدموع نوع من التنفيس عن المشاعر... بس بضايق  ::(: 




> متي تضحك ؟


الضحك العادي سهل لكن ان الواحد يضحك من قلبه بجد .... مش فاكرة امتي  :2: 




> اكثر شيء يغضب بوكي


الغباء..
و تعمد تجاهلي 

سعيدة بتواجدك يا ابن طيبة نورت

في رعاية الله ،،،

----------


## بنت شهريار

تسجيل اعجاب بالضيفة 
ولى عودة سريعه جدااااااااااااااااااا
ان شاء الله
بوووووووووووووووووووووووكى
منورة اووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووى
استعدددددددددددددددددددددددددددددددددى

تسلم ايدك ام احمد
 :f2:

----------


## R17E

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته..
أعتذر لتأخري لكنه عادة ورثتها عن نفسي غفر الله لي ...
تساؤلي وفقك الله هو 
- هل نحن بحاجه إلي مجموعة نقاد... ليهتم الاعضاء بشيء أخر غير عداد المشاركات؟
- ماذا يعني لك قول الشاعر :
   ومن نكد الدنيا على الحر أن يرى *** عدواً له ما من صداقته بدُّ
- كاتب يجبرك على شراء كتبه ؟ شاعران يعزفان لحون الإبداع في روحك في العصر الحاضر ؟
- مَن من الأعضاء رجوت لقاءه فكان ؟ ومن لا زلت ترتجي ؟
- ما أغرب رسالة وصلتك على البريد ؟

دمتي .

----------


## boukybouky

> *
> 
> 
> 
> اهلا بالعزيزة الغاليه 
> 
> بوكى  بوكى 
> 
> صباحك ارق من الورد 
> ...


السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته

ازيك يا اسكنرداني منور 
لا ده انا كده بقي هاتغر في نفسي ههههههههه
ايه الكلام الجميل ده ربنا يبارك لك يا رب 
بس بجد ده كتير أوي  ::$: 

* قصتي مع لمنتدي ....
أنا اتعرفت علي المنتدي عن طريق الأخ العزيز د.عادل
للحق في الأول كنت مش مستظرفة المنتدي  :2:  و كان لما د.عادل يسألني اقوله ايه ده انا مش فاهمة حاجة
و مش عارفة اتابع و مش مستلطفة اي شئ ههههههه حقيقي عمري ما كنت اتخيل ان هيجي يوم 
ابقي مش بس بحب المنتدى لا ده انا مدمناه  :: 
و بعد كده بدأت اتعرف علي الناس و كان اول الي اتعرفت عليهم ابن البلد و كنت بطلع روحه اسئلة الحقيقة  ::  و كمان lost (مي) الي نفسي بجد ترجع تشارك زي زمان هي انسانة رقيقة جدا و مثقفة 
و بجد انسانة زي السكر ..بعد كده كان من اكتر المشجعين لي سمسمة ربنا يوفقها في منتدي الحقوق 
و مع الوقت بقي تفاعلت و اخدت علي الناس و بقى المنتدي بيتي اللي بتحرك فيه بحرية

* كيف أصبحتِ مشرفة؟؟
في يوم بنت مصر (بسنت)_ ربنا يرجعها لنا بالسلامة لأنها بجد وحشتني اوي _ارسلت لي علشان انضم 
للإشراف علي قاعة تحت دائرة الضوء و الديكور و بدأت بهم
 و بعد كده طلبت مني انضم لمجموعة مشرفي قاعة الأسرة و تم بالفعل
 و من اول السنة ديه 2008 اتنقلت للقاعة العامة و تركت قاعة الأسرة

* نصيحتي لكل عضو جديد..
ان يكون صبوراً بجد علشان الإندماج في اي مكان جديد بياخد وقت 
و ما شاء الله عدد الأعضاء كبير فأكيد ده بيصعب العملية شوية 
و بلاش حد يزعل ان موضوعه ماحدش رد عليه و يغضب و يمشي او يكتب موضوع يقول انا همشي علشان ماحدش بيرد علية
لازم نقرأ كويس اللي مكتوب قبل ما نرد..خاصة ان ده بيكون مجتمع جديد له طباعه فلازم كل واحد يتعرف
الأول علي المجتمع المحيط به علشان يقدر يرد صح 

* هل المنتدى الان فى نفس وقت ما شاركتى فيه 
مافيش حاجة بتفضل علي حالها يا اسكندراني  :No: 
بس لكل مرحلة سلبياتها و إيجابياتها 
و اي مكان بيمر بمراحل متغيرة المهم بس نسعى دايما للنهوض به في المراحل السلبية

هاقوم آكل ام علي و ارجع اكمل  :Eat:  اتفضلوا معايا

في رعاية الله ،،،

----------


## drmustafa

السلام عليكم 
بوكى منورة الكرسى حقيقى 
حضرت متأخر كالعادة 
فسبقنى بعض الزملاء إلى أسئلة كنت حضرتها لك 

اوعى تفتكرى انى مش حاسأل ... حاغير الاسئلة واسأل

1- ماذا اضافت تجربة الإشراف لبوكى 
2 - مانوع العلاقة بين بوكى وريهام 
3 - موقف لاتنساه بوكى وآخر لاتنساه ريهام 

4، 5 حافكر شوية وارجعلك
إن شاء الله ماكونش أثقلت عليكِ
تحيتى وتقديرى

----------


## ميمة اسلام

[frame="13 80"]يا هلا بالقمر اللي نور الكرسي 
اختي الحبيبه 

_بوكي بوكي_ 

فعلا الكرسي نور 
وكويس اني رجعت المنتدي علي جلوسك عشان اشتغلك بقي يا باشمهندس 
بدايه انسان ذوق ورقيقه وطبعا الحس الفني عندك عالي يا مهندستنا الجميله 
انا في العاده مش بحب اسال كثير 
هديه اوي علي قد طيبتي 
هههههههههههههه
كنت عايزة اسالك يا جميل 

ايه رايك في الشباب دلوقتي عامه 
هل هما جيل محظوظ ولا جيل مغلوب علي امره 
وهل التكنولوجيا الرقميه اضافت ليه تميز ولا حملته  ضغوط اكثر ولا قضت علي نواحي ابداعيه فيه ؟؟؟؟؟؟

وسؤال شخصي كده اعرف بيه تقيمك للي حواليكي 
طبعا انتي اجتماعيه ومعرفك كثير وابناء مصر كون ليك صدقات كثيرة 
بس انا بسال عن رايك في الاتي وعن وجه نظرك من خلال ابناء مصر 

عضو بتحبيه اوي وحددي مين بالضبط ولو كان اكثر من وحد اذكريهم -----------
عضو متميز اوي في ردودة ---------------
عضو ودود للجميع --------------
عضو ثري بمواضيعه في المنتدي ------------
عضو قريب شخصي ليكي--------------
عضو نشيط جدا----------
عضو سيء جدا ----------
عضو قلبه طيب -----------
عضو دمه خفيف جدا جدا-------------
عضو شقي اوي-------------
عضو مستفذ-------------
عضو رقيق اوي------------
عضو غائب وحسه بغيابه اوي ووحشك اوي ------------
عضو حساس -----------
عضو مزعج-------------

وكفايه كده لا اكون ثقلت عليكي يا جميل 
هههههههههههه
معلش سمحيني لو ثقلت عليكي 
وتحيه طيبه للاخت ام احمد علي تقديم الجميل 
ونورتي الموضوع 
تحياتي 
وفي امان الله [/frame]

----------


## boukybouky

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته
أنا رجعت من تاني  :: 




> منذ اشتراكك تعرفتى على اعضاء واختفى اعضاء وشارك اعضاء جدد
> * كلمينا عن اعضاء لا نراهم بيننا الان وتعلمتى منهم


- فيه أعضاء عجبني فيهم حاجات و حالوت اتعلمها بس مش شرط فلحت يعني هههههههه
يعني مثلا كان د.عادل دايما بيقولي لازم اترفع عن الحاجات اللي بتضايقني و اعديها و مش اقف عندها
 كنت بحاول يمكن فلحت في 30% بس اكتر من كده بقي للإنسان طاقة  :: 

- احمد ناصر بحسه دايما إنسان من الزمن الجميل 
اتعلمت منه يعني ايه الواحد يبقي له حضور جميل ..قد ايه مهم انك تترك بصمة و لمسة مؤثرة فيمن حولك
و أتمني اني اكون قدرت اعمل ده 




> * واعضاء موجودين وتنصحى بمتابعة موضوعاتهم


- كده هتزعل منا الناس  :: 
بص هو فيه كتير ما شاء الله بس علي سبيل المثال لا الحصر:
- سيد يوسف و لو نه مقل بس موضوعاته رائعة




> * وكيف نحتوى الاعضاء الغاضبين ونستعيدهم من جديد


الصبر عليهم ....
اذكر أعضاء كثيرين كان اسلوبهم في البداية مشكلة بجد..
و مع الوقت و الصبر بجد تغير هذا الأسلوب و اصبحوا من الأعضاء الأكثر شعبية و نشاط
بس المهم كمان ان لا يتركوا العنان لغضبهم كي يفسد ما يمكن أن يصلحه الدهر




> * كيف ندفع المنتدى الى الامام


- نبعد عن الخلافات و الجدل السفسطائي
- كل واحد يحاول الي يقدر عليه ..
بلاش كل واحد يبعد و يقول لا المنتدي مش عجبني دلوقتي.. الموضوعات مش عارف ايه ...
طيب و هو البعد هو الحل؟ الحل اننا نسعي و نقدم موضوعات مفيدة و جديدة مش مكررة و مستهلكة
نجنب المنتدي  خلافات الماسنجر لأن ده سبب رئيسي في مشاكل المنتدي
نصبر كل مكان بيمر بمراحل ازدهار و كبوات بلاش نبقي انانيين نستني بس في وقت الإزدهار و ندير ظهرنا له في كبواته




> الاسئلة لم تنتهى 
> راجع لك ومعايا الفريسكا وكام سؤال


تشرف و تنور اي وقت يا اسكندراني
بس بلاش الله يكرمك موضوع الفريسكا ده عشان الحسد وحش  :;): 

دمت بكل خير

في رعاية الله،،،

----------


## boukybouky

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
> سعيدة جدا فوق ما تتخيلي ان حضرتك على الكرسي
> لقد اثلجت صدري وصدور كل المشجعين والمتصفحين في المنتدى 
> جاية لك حالا بس امخمخ واجي 
> 
> نورت


و عليكم السلام و رحمة الله و بركاته

أوشتي ..رمشي اليمين  :: 

انا اسعد بتشريف جنابك 

مش تتعبي نفسك في المخمخة كفاية نورك عليّة  :Love: 

في إنتظارك دوماً يا قمر

في رعاية الله ،،

----------


## ابن البلد

أنا جاي أرحب بس
وهرجع تاني المره دي إن شاء الله أكيد أرجع
بالأسئلة بقه 
حضري نفسك  ::

----------


## شعاع من نور

*
يا هلا و الله بالغلا 


و أخــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــيـــــــــ  ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ  ـــــراً...


بوكي بوكي






بصي بقى يا ستي...أنا جاهزة و هدخل في الموضوع على طول...

1_"إننا بالغريزة نحب ذلك الشخص الذي يعرف ما يريده، ويتصرف كما لو كان يتوقع الحصول عليه، فالناس لا تحب المترددين والفاشلين"..

يا ترى هل مر على ريهام موقف ما أو فترة ما...كانت مترددة أو مكنش عندها القدرة إنها تاخد قرار؟؟؟و عموماً...
إيه موقع التردد من قراراتك في الحياة يا ريهام؟؟؟..

2_لمين تقولي الكلمات دي...

كلمة حب..
كلمة عتاب...
إعتذار...
مواساة...
تحذير...

3_الإنطباع الأول اللي تحب ريهام إنه يكون عند شخص بيتكلم معاها لأول مرة عنها...يا ترى هو إيه؟؟بتؤمني يا ريهام إنه الإنطباع الأول يدوم؟؟؟

4_لحظة سعادة مرت بيكِ يا ريهام...اتمنيتِ وقتها إنه يقف الزمان عند اللحظة دي...يا ترى هي إيه اللحظة دي...
وكان إيه سبب السعادة؟؟؟

5_معاكي وردة حمرا...و بيضا...و صفرا...
يلا هنعتبرهم بوكيه عشان تديهم لكذا حد...إن شا الله ما حد حوش 

تهديهم لمين...سواءاً في حياتك العادية أو المنتدى...


لسة مخلصتش يا فندم...راجعة تانية بخمسة و خميسة تانيين إن شاء الله...

يتبع

*

----------


## osha

عـــــدت
يا قصبتي الهوائية  :: 

اسئلتي حتاخد طابع غريب بالنسبة لك
لانك عارفة ومتأكدة اني اعرف اجابتها كويس من خلال صداقتنا 
انا بس حاسألها عشان أوضح لأعضاء جوانب من ريهام يمكن مش بتكون ظاهرة لأسباب كتيرة 

أنصر أخاك ظالما أو مظلوما - كيف تطبقين النصيحة دي مع أخوتك في الله 

خد صاحبك على عيبه - لأي مدى تتحملين غباء الاصحاب لمعرفتي ان الغباء يضايقك كثيرا 

ابنك على ما تربيه - ايه رأيك في مهرجان اللاتربية المنتشر حاليا 


سؤال بقى على جنب
ايه رأيك في الاسد الامور اللي في توقيعي  ::stpd:: 
ورأيك في الجملة اللي كتبتها تحت الصورة 
حامخمخ تاني واجيلك 
ما تتحركيش من على الكرسي

----------


## boukybouky

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ،،،،
> الأخت الفاضلة *بوكي بوكي* 
> أعتبرك نجمة المنتدى المتجددة بإستمرار وكُل يوم يمر أرى أنك تعطين للمنتدى وأعضائه أكثر من سابقيه ، عطاء لايتوقف عند حد ودون كلل أو ملل من رسم البسمة على شفاة الآخرين . 
> لك كل التحية والتقدير لما تبذلينه من مجهود وجعله الله بميزان حسناتك آللهم آمين ...
> - كيف لي أن ارحب بك وأنت من ترحبين بالجميع ... دمت كريمة ....
> إن كان لابد أن أسأل على قول الغالية أم أحمد فقد أعجبتني جملة مما ورد بمشاركتها الثرية ، وبنيت عليها سؤالاً لأشارك بينكم :-
> عندما قرأت تلك الجملة لاأعرف لماذا تذكرت بشكل تلقائي تلك الآية الكريمة :
> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> 
> ...


و عليكم السلام و رحمة الله و بركاته
أهلاً بك دراجون شادو منور و الف شكر علي كلامك الرقيق 
أما عن مدى قربي من تلك الاية فلا يمكنني قياسه لأسباب كثيرة من ضمنها ألا أزكي نفسي على الله
ولكني أحسبني لست ببعيدة عنها والله أعلم - 
أما عن رأي الاخرين بمدى قربي منها فهذا أيضا بعيد عن مدى قياسي له لاني لا اطلع على ما في قلوب الاخرين
 ولكني أشعر من خلال تعاملهم معي بأني لست ببعيدة عنها 
و أنتظر معك أراء الآخرين و شكراً علي تواجدك
دمت بكل خير
في رعاية الله،،،

----------


## boukybouky

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته




> أختى الرقيقه المتألقه بوكى بوكى
> كم كنت مشتاقه للتعرف على شخصية محببه لنفسى مثلك أختى
> وكل باقات الشكر والود لإستضافتك الرائعه التى ستمنحنا تلك الفرصة
> فأسم بوكى بوكى هو علامه من علامات المنتدى المميزة بموضوعاتها الراقيه
> وثقافتها الساميه التى تظهر جليه للعيان وخفة الروح ونقاء السريره
> فأسمحى لى أن أغوص وأسبح بمكنون بوكى او ريهام دون إزعاج


بجد انا محرجة اوي منك و من كلامك الجميل  ::$: 
حقيقي ده كتير عليّة اوي يا قيثارة..ربنا يبارك لك  :Love: 
و اتفضلي براحتك خالص يا قمر انت منوراني  :f: 




> * من هى ريهام بسطور وما يميزها من وجهة نظرها وما يضايقها بريهام ؟؟


ريهام إنسانى عادية جداً مسلمة و الحمد الله مهندسة ديكور ..بتحب الطهي و الإختراعات المطبخية  :: 
الحمد الله عندي حماس للي بعمله عامة و مش من النوع اللي بيأس بسرعة 
شخصية عصبية بس بهدي بسرعة في الغالب ..طيبة مع الأسف  ::$: 

اللي يميزني مش هعرف اقوله مش هقدر اشوف ميزاتي بنفسي ...

بيضايقني في نفسي اني بفوت كتييييييييير اوي فلما باخد موقف في الآخر بيكون بدون راجعة 
لأنه بيكون تراكمي، تقدري تقولي بأثر رجعي تعويض علي كل اللي فوته فيما سبق  ::(: 

بيضايقني اني ساعات _اينعم مش كتير_ مش بقدر اتحكم في عصبيتي و الا اعمل كنترول عليها 




> * من هى الشخصيه  التى دوما لها مساحه داخلك من التسامح اللامتناهى ؟


أعتقد أني لا أقوي علي التسامح اللا متناهي ...




> * هل حاولت ريهام مره من المرات الإمساك بالقلم لتدوين مشاعر لم تستطع التعبير عنها
> وشعرت أنها لا يمكن ان تنطلق الا بين أوراقها وبعد معانقتها لسطورها تعجبت لما رأت ؟!


ايوة حصل مرة اني كتبت اللي جوايا في سطور مش خاطرة بمعني خاطرة تقدري تقولي فضفضة مع النفس اعدت اقرأها و أعيدها علي نفسي فترة و الفضل بصراحة يرجع للأخ العزيز د/عبد اللطيف بخاري اللي دايما كان يقولي ان لو انا اخدت الموضوع بشكل آخر ممكن يطلع مني مشروع خواطر جيدة بس للحق مش بقدر اطلع كل اللي بشعر به علي ورق ساعات كتير قلمي يعاندني ...ممكن اقول اللي عايزاه بصوت يمكن لو جنبي كاسيت اسجله اسهل و لو مسكت ورقة و قلم مش اعرف اقول اي شئ 




> * متي تحتاج بوكى  لوقفة مع نفسها لإعادة حساباتها مع الأمور و الأشخاص من حولها ؟؟


لما أتعرض لموقف يهزني من داخلي او شئ يحدث لي عدم إتزان كخيبة امل في احد عزيز عليّ
او رد فعل لم اكن اتوقعه بأي حال من الأحوال..حينها افضل الإبتعاد لإعادة تقييم كل شئ 
و إعادة حساباتي و علاقاتي و تقييمها من جديد وفق المعايير و الأسس الجديدة.




> * بسبب ماذا  تترقرق دمعه لا تستطع بوكى ان تقيدها بغلال أهداب عينيها  ؟


و الله يا قيثارة انا لسه كنت كاتبة في ردي علي ابن طيبة ان دمعتي قريبة جداً
و للأسف الشديد بيكون صعب اني اقيد تلك الدموع ..
أكثر ما يبكيني اني احس اني اتظلمت من القريبين مني
اني أحس اني مطالبة اني اقدم مبررات لنفي إتهامات هي في الأصل غير صحيحة 




> حبيبتى الغاليه بوكى أسفه على الإطاله ولكن حقا أتمنى ان أقترب أكثر وأكثر من بوكايه
> رائعه تتسم وتتجمل بأجمل الصفات ونُكن لها كل تقدير وأحترام وأرجوا الا تكون أزعجتك أسئلتى
> وأسمحى لى بالعوده والمتابعه لجدائل كلماتك وسحر التجوال بفكرك
> 
> مع تحيتــــــــــــــــى


انت تنوري يا قيثارة اي وقت ده يسعدني و يشرفني يا قمر
و بجد الف شكر علي رقة مشاعرك و كلامك اللي بجد اشعر بعجزي في الرد عليه بالشكل اللائق
دمتِ بكل خير و في إنتظارك دوماً
في رعاية الله ،،،

----------


## boukybouky

> اهلا اهلا اهلا بوكى هانم
> نورتى الكرسى يا ستى  من زمان عايزين اللحظة دى 
> فى انتظار ردودك على الاسئلة .. وانا حجيب لك فنجان قهوة بالبندق ايه رايك
> تحياتى
> بيدوووووووووووووو


بيدو باشا منور يا دكتور  :good: 

ده نورك... يا سلااام و الاعضاء سمعتك و حققت لك الأمنية  :: 

ايوة كده حاجة تعدل المزاج بس الله يكرمك من الرفاعي شوفلنا حد جاي من السعودية يجيبهالنا معاه  :: 

دمت بكل خير

في رعاية الله ،،،

----------


## boukybouky

> *الغاليه ريهام*
> *طبعا حضرتك اول حد اعرفه مع بدايه تسجيلى واتشرفت جداااا بمعرفتك وكنت أتمنى نتواصل أكتر*
> *وبما انى مكنتش موجوده لما كنتى على الكرسى المره الأولى وبما انك شخصيه غير عاديه أنا حغير العاده بتاعتى وأرجعلك بكام سؤال أدردش معاكى*
> 
> *استنينى يابوكى*


ازيك يا ناريمان منورة يا قمر

يا رب يخليكي انا اللي لي الشرف يا جميلة

تسلمي لي يا حبيبتي و أهلاً بك اي وقت و بكل اسئلتك  :4: 

دمتِ بكل خير و في إنتظارك دوماً

في رعاية الله ،،،

----------


## طائر الشرق

اهلا يا باشمهندسة  

شوفى بقى  بما اننا هندسيين زى بعض وان اختلف المجال 

فانا باقدم ليك مساء مسطر بمسطرة  حرف تى ممزوجة  بتصابيح  مدورة بديفيدر عليها من فوق  تهانى بزوايا قائمة 

خلصنا شوية البكش دول

ارجع بقى واسأل شوية اسئلة

حضرتك خريجة جامعة ايه دفعة كام ؟؟؟؟؟

حضرتك مجالك الاصلى كان ايه؟؟

لو كان اتيح ليك دخول قسم الميكانيكا ((المعقدين المجانين)) كنتى تدخليه؟؟؟


 ايهم افضل ليكى ديكور فيلا ام شقة عادية  ام  عمارة كاملة؟؟؟؟

كيف تقضين فترة ما قبل الفجر لو كنت مستيقظة؟؟؟


سؤالى ده ياريت تجاوبيه بشفافية تامة

   هل بتحسى ان فيه بعض التحيزات لبعض الاعضاء وان فيه ظلم لاعضاء تانية  وليه ومن مين؟؟

هل بتحسى بان فيه بعض السخافات من بعض الاعضاء؟؟

ياريت اخر سؤالين  بجد تقدرى تردى عليهم لانى فعلا احب اسمع اجابتهم من عضوة ليها مكانة زى حضرتك

اه بالحق ايه رايك فى الواد بودو مش امور وعسل زى خاله؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
دمتى بخير وهناء

----------


## مصراويةجدا

والله ياحبيبتي انتي صعبانة عليه 

يشيلوكي من علي ناصية مصر يحطوكي علي كرسي الاعتراف ربنا يكون في عونك ههههههههههه

قوليلي بقي ياقمر 

اول موضوع كتبتيه في المنتدي كان ايه ؟

ومين اول عضو رد عليكي ؟

وعجبك رده ولا لا ؟

والموضوع علي بعضه كان رد فعل جمهور المنتدي عليه ايه ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## heba_ic

*أهلا بالمتألقة دائما (بوكى)
فرصة سعيدة جدا انى أتعرف عليكى من حوار لذيذ بينك و بين الاعضاء
وليا الشرف انى اتابع وخصوصا ان علاقتى بيكى مع الأسف غير قوية على عكس ما تمنيت وسعيت
شكرا للأخت (أم احمد) على الفرصة الجميلة دى
وللجميع ارق الامنيات بوقت مثمر دائما*

----------


## nariman

*رجعتلك يابوكى*

*1) بتقتنعى بالصداقه بين الرجل والمرأه؟ ولماذا*

*2)بيقولوا الطبع يغلب التطبع..ايه رأيك فى الجمله دى وياترى يقدر الانسان يغير شئ من طباعه مع الزمن وللا ده مستحيل ؟*

*3)لما بتكونى متضايقه أو مهمومه بتعملى ايه؟ ايه وصفه ريهام للتخلص من الهموم؟*

*4)ريهام فى حياتها بتمشى ورا قلبها وللا عقلها ؟*

*5) فى اللحظه دى عندك مساحه حره للفضفضه ...حتقولى ايه* 


*الغاليه ريهام تحياتى وحبى*

----------


## أنفـــــال

إلىا لأجمل ، و الأرق ، و الأكثر صفاء و براءة و نقاء .. أختي الحبيبة .. ريهام  :: 
تحية إليكِ .. عبر همسات الكيبورد .. و شحنات الشاشة  :: 
ربما سآتيك بالأسئلة فيما بعد ، و تعلمين على قدر غلاوة الضيف تكون الأسئلة صعبة  :: 
يجب علي أن أرحب بكِ .. كما رحبتِ بنا جميعاً من قبل..
 :f2:

----------


## boukybouky

> [frame="1 80"][frame="1 80"]اهلا اهلا بالاحباب  طب والله منوره ياقمر
> واشكر الاخت الفاضله ام احمد 
> بس احنا اللى اخترناكى ههههههههههه
> ايوه كده خلى الواحد يعرف يستغلك  بكام سؤال ويستفيد 
> وده تسجيل حضور بس 
>  عشان وراياااا طبيخ  اطبخ بسرعه واجى ياقمر المنتدى
> سلام[/frame][/frame]


السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته

ازيك يا لمسة..ده نورك يا جميل

بس كده اسألي براحتك خاااااااالص 

يلا الحقي للأكل يشيط  ::   :: 

في إنتظارك 

في رعاية الله ،،،

----------


## ايهاب احمد75

نسجيل دخول لالقاء السلام على من اعتبرت المنتدى عالمها الخاص  فاعطته الكثير والكثير والاعتراف بالتقدير والاحترام 
 دمتم بخير

----------


## Amira

*السلام عليكم و رحمة الله* 
*حبيبي يا بتاع الصحرا** منورة الكرسي و القاعة و المنتدي* 
*و الاهم انك منورة حياتي بوجودك فيها ...*

*سين سؤال* 
*1- إلي أي مدي* *تلتفتي لأراء الآخرين فيكِ؟ و يا تري بتتقبلي فكرة التغير أو التنازل لأجل أحد ما؟؟* 
*2- أيه أخبار الوساوس القهرية معاكي  اتكلمي براحتك خالص* 
*3- حكمة تؤمني بها و تأكدت لك عبر الزمان رغم عدم إقتناعك بها في البداية؟؟؟* 
*4- حرية التعبير عن المشاعر" جملة دوماً نسمعها ..إلي أي مدي تريها صحيحة و ما هي حدود تلك الحرية المزعومة؟؟* 

*أنا أتعديت من واحدة صحبتي و وقفت عند الرابع بردو* 

*انتي عارفاني ضايعة و مش بعرف أقول كلام كويس و غير كده مش عارفة ايه الكلام الي ممكن يوفيكي حقك علي قدر معزتك عندي...*
*ربنا يسعدك دايما يا حبيبتي* 
**

----------


## boukybouky

> تسجيل اعجاب بالضيفة 
> ولى عودة سريعه جدااااااااااااااااااا
> ان شاء الله
> بوووووووووووووووووووووووكى
> منورة اووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووى
> استعدددددددددددددددددددددددددددددددددى
> 
> تسلم ايدك ام احمد


يا هلا يا هلا ببنت شهريار 

ازيك يا توتة ربنا يخليكي  :f: 

ده نورك يا عبير في إنتظارك يا قمراية

في رعاية الله ،،،

----------


## فاضــل

تحية على قدر عطاء العزيزة بوكي

و تقدير على قدر تفانيها 

و سؤال مؤقت لحين العودة ان شاء الله

الجملة الموجودة في الصورة بتوقيعك being kind is more important than being right هل هي مجرد جملة اعجبتك ام هي اسلوب حياة؟ و لماذا؟

وافر التحية مع عظيم التقدير

----------


## boukybouky

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته..
> أعتذر لتأخري لكنه عادة ورثتها عن نفسي غفر الله لي ...
> تساؤلي وفقك الله هو




و عليكم السلام و رحمة الله و بركاته
مرحباً بك يراع... لا يا سيدي مش فيه تأخير و الا حاجة  :: 




> - هل نحن بحاجه إلي مجموعة نقاد... ليهتم الاعضاء بشيء أخر غير عداد المشاركات؟


هي طبعاً مشكلة إهتمام بعض الأعضاء فقط بعدد المشاركات ...
للأسف هناك مفهوم غريب انه كلما زادت عدد المشاركات زادد أهمية هذا العضو و اتعرف اكثر لمن حوله و للإدارة طبعاً
و أذكر موضوع كان لفاضل يتكلم عن هذه النقطة و حينها كنا بنعمل موضوعات للإحتفال بالوصول للمشاركة الألف و ما يليه 
أعتقد نحن بحاجة للتفاعل اكثر مع الموضوعات و المشاركات الإيجابية كي نشعر العضو ان الإهتمام فقط سيأتي من الكيف و ليس الكم
لكن علشان اكون صريحة ستبقي هذه المشكلة تظهر مع ظهور أعضاء جدد كل حين حتي يعتادو التفاعل الإيجابي.




> - ماذا يعني لك قول الشاعر :
>    ومن نكد الدنيا على الحر أن يرى *** عدواً له ما من صداقته بدُّ


طبعيي ان يحاول المرء أن يأمن مكر عدوه بكل السبل لكن ما إن اتخذه صديق لم يصبح عدواً له 
و لو كان قصد الشاعر ان يتعامل كأنه صديق لكن الحقيقة مشاعره تجاهه مشاعر عداء
فأعتقد حينها يكون نفاق..... و هذه ليست صفات الحر  




> - كاتب يجبرك على شراء كتبه ؟ شاعران يعزفان لحون الإبداع في روحك في العصر الحاضر ؟


الحقيقة انا بيشدني مضمون الكاتب بصرف النظر عن الكاتب 
أحب القرأة لكن ليس في المطلق لازم الكتاب فكرته تستهويني 

انا لست من هواة الشعر عامة لكن لو حبيت أقرأ شعر بيكون لإبراهيم ناجي ..كلماته بحسها سلسلة و رقيقة المعاني




> - مَن من الأعضاء رجوت لقاءه فكان ؟ ومن لا زلت ترتجي ؟


كل صديقاتي الغاليات في المنتدي رجوت لقاءهن فكان و الحمد الله 
أتمني أن ألتقي بـ loly_h هي انسانة جميلة و أحب أتعرف عليها أكثر 




> - ما أغرب رسالة وصلتك على البريد ؟
> دمتي.


تصدق يا يراع بسبب سؤالك هذا فتحت الإيميل بتاعي و رجعت لورا اوي علشان اشوف ايه اغرب رسالة وصلتني
اللي حصل بقي اني سرحت في رسايلي و اعدت اعيد قراءتها ... تبسمت من البعض و حزنت من البعض الآخر الذي لا اعرف سبب لإحتفاظي بها ...لم اعرف أي منهم الأغرب ...كل ما اعرفه انهم ذكرياتي

يراع أسعدني مشاركتك و دمت بكل خير

في رعاية الله ،،،

----------


## boukybouky

> السلام عليكم 
> بوكى منورة الكرسى حقيقى 
> حضرت متأخر كالعادة 
> فسبقنى بعض الزملاء إلى أسئلة كنت حضرتها لك 
> 
> اوعى تفتكرى انى مش حاسأل ... حاغير الاسئلة واسأل


و عليكم السلام و رحمة الله و بركاته
ده نورك يا د/مصطفي  :4: 
لا مش تقلق مش بفتكر اي شئ  ::  و ديه تيجي برضه افتكر كده ههههههههه




> 1- ماذا اضافت تجربة الإشراف لبوكى


خلتني أهتم ببعض نقاط يمكن مش كانت بتفرق معايا قبل الإشراف
بقي التفكير إزاي أضيف للقاعة اللي بشرف عليها قب ما افكر إزاي أضيف لموضوعات بوكي




> 2 - مانوع العلاقة بين بوكى وريهام


بوكي و ريهام .. شخص واحد انا عن نفسي لا أري أي إختلاف بينهما غير بس بوكي اقل عصبية نوعاً ما 
بحكم اني ممكن اعدل ردي بعد ما اكتبه ..يعني عندي بس متسع من الوقت قبل ما اتكلم  :: 




> 3 - موقف لاتنساه بوكى وآخر لاتنساه ريهام


موقف لا تنساه بوكي ....
موقف حصل في الإدارة يمكن مش هقدر احكيه بس الموقف ده غَير عندي حاجات كتيرة
بيمر بالواحد مواقف بيقدر من بعدها يعرف مين ممكن يقف معاه و مين اللي مش بيهتم
مين ممكن يقول كلمة حق و مين اللي مش هيحب يزعل اي حد فيكون محايد في وقت تحتاج كلمته

موقف لا تنساه ريهام هو لحظة وفاة والدتي رحمها الله
ده أصعب موقف مر عليّة في حياتي كلها و مازال بيمر في مخيلتي زي شريط السينيما دوماً
احفظه بكل تفاصيله و لا اعتقد اني ممكن انساه ...




> 4، 5 حافكر شوية وارجعلك
> إن شاء الله ماكونش أثقلت عليكِ
> تحيتى وتقديرى


انت تشرف اي وقت يا د/ مصطفي منورني و الله  :f: 
دمت بكل خير و في إنتظارك دوماً
في رعاية الله ،،،

----------


## loly_h

*الســـــــلام عليكم ورحمــــة الله وبركـــــــاته ...




الغاليـــــــة على قلوبنــــــا كلنـــــا




حبيبتــــــــــى ...ريهـــــــــــام




منورة يابشمهندستنا الرقيقـــــة  

وفرصـــــة وجت لعندنــــــــا

وعلينـــــــــا الهجوووووووووم ....





بالأسئلة طبعــــــــا

ربنا يقدرك علينا يابوكــــاية

بوكاية ... ايه رأيك بصداقات النت؟؟؟

وهل الإنترنت أضاف لبوكى ولا أخد منها؟

الإنترنت فى حياة بـــــــوكى =؟؟؟




طبعا اسئلة لطيفة خالص

ده مبدئيا لزوم الترحيب والذى منـــه

وإن شاء الله متابعة جدا 

وراجعة تانى بشوية اسئلة صغيرة خالص

اوعى تزهقى مننا ... انا متأكدة ان فى كتير 

مننا مستنى اللقاء دة .

اشوفك بخير بوكايــــة...*

----------


## أحلى كلمة

مش معقووووووووووووووووووول 

مين اللى منورة هنا حبيبة قلبى ريرى   :4: 

أزيك يا حبى   :Hug2:   منورة الكرسى يا قمر

معلش أعزرينى على التأخير أنا لسه راجعة من السفر 

ولسه بفتح المنتدى لاقيت المفاجأة الجميلة دى

دا تسجيل حضور وهروح أمخمخ كده فى كام سؤال وراجعة تانى

أستنينى أوعى تمشى

----------


## العسل المر

الفاضلة - بوكى بوكى 

- سعيد جدا جدا بوجود حضرتك النهاردة على كرسى الزنقة !! ( الاعتراف ) 
شكرا للمحترمة أم احمد وليكى طبعا !!  على ادارتكم لموضوع لية وزنة ف ابناء مصر 


ومن كم الاسئلة الكتير قوى اللى  نفسى اسألها لحضرتك اخترت دول 


أتأسف ع التأخير المقصود بغرض انى افهم اكتر قبل ما أسأل !!

*أسئلتى* 

*ممكن حضرتك يا بشمهندسة تقوليلنا* 

لو وحدة سألتك وقالتلك - انصحينى اعيش ازاى ف بيت جوزى مرتاحة !! وقدميلى عشر نصايح . !!! 


لو أنا سألتك - بعد خمس سنين ( بأمر الله ) شايفة نفسك فين ( يدينا ويديكوا جميعا طول العمر ) !!


رد حضرتك هيكون ايه ؟؟؟؟ 



دمتى كما انتى دائما فاضلة خلوقة جديرة بالاحترام

----------


## boukybouky

[frame="13 80"]



> يا هلا بالقمر اللي نور الكرسي 
> اختي الحبيبه 
> _بوكي بوكي_  
> فعلا الكرسي نور 
> وكويس اني رجعت المنتدي علي جلوسك عشان اشتغلك بقي يا باشمهندس 
> بدايه انسان ذوق ورقيقه وطبعا الحس الفني عندك عالي يا مهندستنا الجميله 
> انا في العاده مش بحب اسال كثير 
> هديه اوي علي قد طيبتي 
> هههههههههههههه
> كنت عايزة اسالك يا جميل


السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته
ازيك يا ميمة ده نورك يا قمر و حمد الله علي سلامة رجوعك من تاني
و خلاص بقي مش عايزين تزويغ و لا تروحي هنا و الا هنا  :Lol2: 
براحتك خالص يا قمر اسألي  :f: 




> ايه رايك في الشباب دلوقتي عامه 
> هل هما جيل محظوظ ولا جيل مغلوب علي امره 
> وهل التكنولوجيا الرقميه اضافت ليه تميز ولا حملته  ضغوط اكثر ولا قضت علي نواحي ابداعيه فيه ؟؟؟؟؟؟


في رأيي كل وقت و له مميزاته و عيوبه ..فالجيل اللي بيعيش في الوقت ده واخد حقه جدا 
ربما عنده معوقات بس لما نرجع لورا هنجد الأجيال السابقة كانت المعوقات اللي عندها اكبر و رغم كده تخطتها
التكنولوجيا خلت كل شئ سهل فبقي الناس بتستسهل و مش عايزة تتعب و لا تشتغل ليه تتعب نفسها 
طالما فيه سبل توفر المجهود ..و ده انعكس علي كل شئ في الحياة فمش بقي فيه حماس و عزيمة 
بس علشان نكون منصفين اي تكنولوجيا بتضيف ..تعرفي يا ميمة فكرتيني بدرس من ايام المدرسة 
كان بيتكلم هل افضل كنا نعيش بدون تقدم علمي علشان نتفادي العيوب و الأثار الرهيبة اللي نتجت من العلم
و الا نعيش بالتقدم العلمي بكل عيوبه و آثاره علينا من تلوث و امراض و أشياء غريبة مش عارفين اولها من آخرها.
مش ينفع نرجع لورا لازم نمشي للأمام بصرف النظر عن العواقب.

وسؤال شخصي كده اعرف بيه تقيمك للي حواليكي 
طبعا انتي اجتماعيه ومعرفك كثير وابناء مصر كون ليك صدقات كثيرة 
بس انا بسال عن رايك في الاتي وعن وجه نظرك من خلال ابناء مصر 


عضو بتحبيه اوي وحددي مين بالضبط ولو كان اكثر من وحد اذكريهم

لا يا ميمة حقيقي مش هقدر احدد  :2:  اصلي هكتب مين و الا مين و الا مين انا بحب ناس كتيرة اوي هنا

عضو متميز اوي في ردوده

المتميزين كتار اوي ما شاء الله بس علي سبيل المثال لا الحصر...فاضل

عضو ودود للجميع 

امممم انت مصممة تحيريني  :: 
om elbanat - loly_h - أم أحمد...الخ

عضو ثري بمواضيعه في المنتدي 

فاضل- الصعيددي- ا/مصطفي سلام- قلب مصر- osha- سيد يوسف و طبعا ناس تانية كتير 

عضو قريب شخصي ليكي

مش هقدر احدد حد بجد علشان بالفعل فيه كتير قريبين اوي لقلبي

عضو نشيط جدا

ابن طيبة- loly_h

عضو سيء جدا 

لا مافيش عضو سئ جدا ..ممكن يكون سئ  ::evil::  لكن جداً ديه صعبة 

عضو قلبه طيب 

أم أحمد- ا/مصطفي سلام

عضو دمه خفيف جدا جدا

اهلاوي شديد- حمادو 

عضو شقي اوي

امممممم ....مش عارفة الحقيقة  :2: 

عضو مستفذ

لا من جهة المستفزين فالمستفزين كتااااااااااار  :: 

عضو رقيق اوي

ريـم

عضو غائب وحسه بغيابه اوي ووحشك اوي 

بنت مصر(بسنت) طبعاً ....وحشاني جداً جداً و نفسي بجد افتح المنتدي في يوم الاقيها رجعت تاني

عضو مزعج

بصي فيه اعضاء كده عارفين نفسهم  ::  فبلاش انا اقول علشان ان شاء الله يجي يوم و يبطلوا إزعاج






> وكفايه كده لا اكون ثقلت عليكي يا جميل 
> هههههههههههه
> معلش سمحيني لو ثقلت عليكي 
> وتحيه طيبه للاخت ام احمد علي تقديم الجميل 
> ونورتي الموضوع 
> تحياتي 
> وفي امان الله


لا يا قمر انت نورتيني 
و في إنتظارك دوماً يا ميمة
في رعاية الله ،،،[/frame]

----------


## boukybouky

> أنا جاي أرحب بس
> وهرجع تاني المره دي إن شاء الله أكيد أرجع
> بالأسئلة بقه 
> حضري نفسك


مين ابن البلد هنا يا مرحبا يا مرحبا 

ههههههههههه هترجع تاني...

خليني انا ظني حسن و اقولك في إنتظارك لما ترجع تاني  :: 

دمت بكل خير

في رعاية الله ،،

----------


## لمسه

[frame="2 80"]السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته

انا جيييييييييييت  
بوكى القمر مرحبا يامرحبا :f2: 

اولا كده  ـــ   لو اهلك فصلو عنك النت , تعملى ايه؟؟ 

2 ــ   ايه شروطك في زوج المستقبل ؟؟

3 ــ ما هو طموحكم وأهدافكم في الحياة..والتي ترجين ألا تقابلي ربك إلا وهي محققة؟

4 ــ  دمعة سقطت من عينك ؟؟ من كان سببها؟؟

5 ــ  نقظة ضعفك؟

6 ــ  " عبرة " و " ابتسامه " و " نظرة شفقه " لمن تهديها؟


بس كفايه كده ورجعه تانى اه وغلاوتك لاجى[/frame]

----------


## سوما

العزيزة\ ريهام..
أول ما شفت أسمك وعرفت أنك قعدتى على الكرسى.. قلت أكيد الأعضاء اللى سبق وقعدوا على الكرسى لسان حالهم لبوكى بوكى: *حان موعد الأنتقام*.. :: 
بجد فرصة جميلة جدا أننا نتعرف على المشرفة صاحبة الذوق العالى والرفيع عن قرب.. :y: 
متابعة للأسلئة والأجوبة التى تدل على شخصيتك الطيبة الصادقة.. ::$:

----------


## لؤلؤة مصر

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
اختى الغاليه بوكى 
بجد انت منوره الكرسى يا حبيبة قلبى 
انا مش هتطول عليكى انا بس حبيت ارحب بك 
و اقولك وحشتينى و لى عوده ان شاء الله بعد ما اطمن على الطلبه بتوعى اللى فى الثانويه العامه
*

----------


## boukybouky

> يا هلا و الله بالغلا 
> و أخــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــيـــــــــ  ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ  ـــــراً...
> بوكي بوكي
> 
> بصي بقى يا ستي...أنا جاهزة و هدخل في الموضوع على طول...
> 
> 1_"إننا بالغريزة نحب ذلك الشخص الذي يعرف ما يريده، ويتصرف كما لو كان يتوقع الحصول عليه، فالناس لا تحب المترددين والفاشلين"..
> يا ترى هل مر على ريهام موقف ما أو فترة ما...كانت مترددة أو مكنش عندها القدرة إنها تاخد قرار؟؟؟و عموماً...
> إيه موقع التردد من قراراتك في الحياة يا ريهام؟؟؟..


السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته
مش عارفة ليه أخيراً ديه بالطول ده حساها مش مريحاني  ::   ::   :: 
منورة يا سارة (مش هقول شعاع اهو) 
و ماله يا حبيبتي ادخلي علي طول بس برجلك اليمين علشان البركة  :: 

بصي انا بكره التردد ...انا باخد وقت مع نفسي حوار رايح جاي مع نفسي اشاورها و تشاورني
لكن مش تردد لأني بحب اقطع العرق و أسيح دمه زي ما بيقولوا 
لما بصمم علي قرار باخده بشكل او بآخر 




> 2_لمين تقولي الكلمات دي...


كلمة حب..

لكل إنسان يحبني بصدق 

كلمة عتاب...

لكل غالي عندي جرحني بدون قصد

إعتذار...

لأي حد غلطت في حقه

مواساة...

لمن فقد عزيز لديه

تحذير...

انا طيبة ايوة ..بس لما بقلب قلبتي وحشة اوي فخلي بالك




> 3_الإنطباع الأول اللي تحب ريهام إنه يكون عند شخص بيتكلم معاها لأول مرة عنها...يا ترى هو إيه؟؟بتؤمني يا ريهام إنه الإنطباع الأول يدوم؟؟؟


ضغطي علي الوتر الحساس يا سارة  ::(: 
تصدقي انا مشكلتي اني بيقلقني جدا الإنطباع لدي الغير
يعني لو حد اول مرة يشوفني بيفرق معايا جدا إنطباعه عني ايه 
و الغريب بقي اني بسمع من كتير هنا بعد ما اتعامل معاهم ان مش ده الإنطباع اللي اخدوه عني من خلال المنتدي
و بستغرب اوي و حتي لو تفتكري انا سألتك عن ده مرة لما قريت لك رد بيتكلم عن الجزئية ديه

لا.... لا اؤمن بالمبدأ ده، انا عن نفسي الإنطباع الأول لا يدوم عندي و ليس مقياس لأي شئ




> 4_لحظة سعادة مرت بيكِ يا ريهام...اتمنيتِ وقتها إنه يقف الزمان عند اللحظة دي...يا ترى هي إيه اللحظة دي...
> وكان إيه سبب السعادة؟؟؟


مش فاكرة  :2: ....حقيقي مش فاكرة 




> 5_معاكي وردة حمرا...و بيضا...و صفرا...
> يلا هنعتبرهم بوكيه عشان تديهم لكذا حد...إن شا الله ما حد حوش 
> تهديهم لمين...سواءاً في حياتك العادية أو المنتدى...


همسك بوكيه الورد الأحمر و الف علي كل أصدقائي حد حد و اهدي لكل منهم وردة تعبير عن حبي إمتناني بوجودهم في حياتي

بوكيه الورد الأبيض ههديه لأصدقائي اللي زعلانين من بعض ...و اطلب منهم يهدوه لبعض و يصفوا خلافاتهم
بيعز علية اوي ان يكون لي أصدقاء و ينهوا الصداقة ديه و انا عاجزة اني اعمل اي شئ لهم

بوكيه الورد الأصفر هحتفظ به لنفسي علشان الناس بتفهمه غلط ...فيا حرام بيتظلم و انا بحبه جداً




> لسة مخلصتش يا فندم...راجعة تانية بخمسة و خميسة تانيين إن شاء الله...
> 
> يتبع


راجعة تاني  ::-s:  طيب تنوري يا سيتي  ::   :: 
خمسة و خمسين... خمسة و ستين اهو اي خمسات علشان الحسد  :: 
في إنتظارك اي وقت يا قمر
في رعاية الله ،،،

----------


## boukybouky

> عـــــدت
> يا قصبتي الهوائية 
> 
> اسئلتي حتاخد طابع غريب بالنسبة لك
> لانك عارفة ومتأكدة اني اعرف اجابتها كويس من خلال صداقتنا 
> انا بس حاسألها عشان أوضح لأعضاء جوانب من ريهام يمكن مش بتكون ظاهرة لأسباب كتيرة


و العود أحمدٌ يا قفصي الصدري  :: 

اتفضلي يا قمر ..ربنا يستر 




> أنصر أخاك ظالما أو مظلوما - كيف تطبقين النصيحة دي مع أخوتك في الله


انا عارفة طبعاً ان نصرة أخانا ظالماً هو برده عن ظلمه و تعريفه ده حتي يتوقف عن الظلم...
بس فيه نقطة بننصح اخواتنا ، طيب من لم يقتنع ..من لم يسمع نعمل ايه؟؟ نموته!! ندبحه!! نقف ضده؟؟!!
مقياس الظلم حتي بقي متفاوت في نفس الموقف، كل واحد بيفسره غير التاني و كل طرف بيشوف نفسه مظلوم
فبننصح كل الأطراف.. علي قد ما اقدر بنصح و بحاول ارد الظالم عن ظلمه لكن مش اقدر آجي ضده 
مش اقدر مش اقف مع اصدقائي و وقفتي معاهم مش معاونتهم علي الظلم بقدر ما هي تأكد ان مش هنكرر الظلم علي الأقل




> خد صاحبك على عيبه - لأي مدى تتحملين غباء الاصحاب لمعرفتي ان الغباء يضايقك كثيرا


انا فعلاً عندي مشكلة اني اتحمل الغباء..
أصدقائي مش ينفع يكونوا أغبياء  :2: 




> ابنك على ما تربيه - ايه رأيك في مهرجان اللاتربية المنتشر حاليا


شئ غير مقبول... سئ بكل المقاييس  ::(: 
بجد انا بستغرب جداً لما ببص حولي و اشوف اللي بيحصل 
يا جماعة فيه فرق بين الدلع و قلة الأدب ...اللي موجود ده اسمه قلة ادب بصراحة  :: 
بالفعل الطفل بيتعود علي الأسلوب الي بنربيه عليه و كفاية فيه اشياء هيكتسبها من المجتمع مش بإيدينا حيلة فيها
مش لازم إحنا كمان بإيدينا نخرب فيهم ..و الله حرام كده 
بنتكلم عن الأجيال و الشباب و اللي هيصنعوا المستقبل و يحرروا الفكر و يبنوا الأفاق الجديدة
مين دول اللي هيعلموا كل ده ؟؟!! اللي بنعلمهم ان طلباتهم أوامر ..اللي بنعلمهم ان عادي يقلوا ادبهم و نفوت
اللي بنعلمهم ان مافيش عيب و كل شئ مقبول و مسموح علشان دول اطفال عادي بقي مش تدقوا
الأطفال ديه مش هيطلع منها جيل يعمل اي شئ غير انه يستمر في التخريب اللي احنا فيه اكتر و اكتر 




> سؤال بقى على جنب
> ايه رأيك في الاسد الامور اللي في توقيعي 
> ورأيك في الجملة اللي كتبتها تحت الصورة


الأسد.... اهو احسن من القطط    ::mazika2:: 

في بعض الأحيان جملة توقيعك بتكون صحيحة جداً
بتفكرني بمثل "المال السايب يعلم السرقة"




> حامخمخ تاني واجيلك 
> ما تتحركيش من على الكرسي


هتحرك اروح فين هههههههه
اديني اهو... مخمخي براحتك يا قمراية و مستنياكي  :Kiss2: 
دمتِ بكل خير
في رعاية الله ،،،

----------


## boukybouky

> اهلا يا باشمهندسة  
> شوفى بقى  بما اننا هندسيين زى بعض وان اختلف المجال 
> فانا باقدم ليك مساء مسطر بمسطرة  حرف تى ممزوجة  بتصابيح  مدورة بديفيدر عليها من فوق  تهانى بزوايا قائمة 
> خلصنا شوية البكش دول
> ارجع بقى واسأل شوية اسئلة


السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته
ازيك طائر الشرق منور  :f: 
أحلي مسا متظبط بمثلث ارسطو  :: 
اسأل براحتك خاااالص 





> حضرتك خريجة جامعة ايه دفعة كام ؟؟؟؟؟


انا خريجة كلية فنون جميلة قسم ديكور(شعبة عمارة داخلية) - جامعة حلوان -دفعة سنة 95
يعني رديت بكل فتفوتة  :: 




> حضرتك مجالك الاصلى كان ايه؟؟


الأصلي هو الفعلي هههههههههه 
تخصصي الديكور و بشتغل مصممة ديكور داخلي




> لو كان اتيح ليك دخول قسم الميكانيكا ((المعقدين المجانين)) كنتى تدخليه؟؟؟


ما كانش عمره هيتاح لي اصلا  :: 
علشان انا مش كنت هندسة زي ما قلت فوق 




> ايهم افضل ليكى ديكور فيلا ام شقة عادية  ام  عمارة كاملة؟؟؟؟


الفيلا و الشقة زي بعض الإختلاف كمي فقط و ده مش بيفرق في التصميم 
اللي بيفرق الستايل اللي بيكون مطلوب و اللي يتلاءم مع صاحب المكان و ميوله
انا بحب الشقق و الفيلات علشان بيكون التنوع فيها كبير فتقدر تطلع منهم افكار جديدة كتير

عمارة كاملة بمعني ايه؟؟ انت كده تقصد تشطيبات مش تصميم داخلي و ده مختلف تماما
ده مش محتاج مصمم ديكور ده محتاج مقاول شاطر  :: 




> كيف تقضين فترة ما قبل الفجر لو كنت مستيقظة؟؟؟
> سؤالى ده ياريت تجاوبيه بشفافية تامة


و الله بيختلف من يوم ليوم بس عامة يعني خلي السؤال ده بيني و بين نفسي افضل  :: 




> هل بتحسى ان فيه بعض التحيزات لبعض الاعضاء وان فيه ظلم لاعضاء تانية  وليه ومن مين؟؟


تحيز من جهة مين ..من الإدراة مثلا لعضو معين؟؟!! ا مش بشوف ده الحقيقة
و لو حصلت من حد أعتقد بيكون موقف فردي و ليس عام

اما بقي ان يكون أعضاء متحيزين لأعضاء آخرين و بالتالي يكونوا جبهات ضد بعض ..للأسف بشوفه  ::(: 
و بتضايق من المنظر ده جداً و مش بفهم له مبرر غير ان الناس ديه عندها فراغ 
اصل مشاكل الحياة كتيرة مش ناقص كمان غير اننا نتآمر علي بعض في النت كمان  ::-s: 




> هل بتحسى بان فيه بعض السخافات من بعض الاعضاء؟؟



مع كل أسف ساعات طبعاً بيحصل 
بس اتعشم يكون عن غير قصد و عن سوء فهم 




> ياريت اخر سؤالين  بجد تقدرى تردى عليهم لانى فعلا احب اسمع اجابتهم من عضوة ليها مكانة زى حضرتك
> اه بالحق ايه رايك فى الواد بودو مش امور وعسل زى خاله؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
> دمتى بخير وهناء


ربنا يبارك فيه و يفرحكم به  :: 
سعيدة بتواجدك طائر الشرق

دمت بكل خير
في رعاية الله ،،،

----------


## boukybouky

> والله ياحبيبتي انتي صعبانة عليه  
> يشيلوكي من علي ناصية مصر يحطوكي علي كرسي الاعتراف ربنا يكون في عونك هههههههههه
> قوليلي بقي ياقمر


السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته
ما يصعبش عليكي غالي يا قمر كلنا لها  :: 
اتفضلي 





> اول موضوع كتبتيه في المنتدي كان ايه ؟


موضوع:
أمثال في الميزان




> ومين اول عضو رد عليكي ؟



ابن البلد ..




> وعجبك رده ولا لا ؟


رده كان عادي.. اصلا كان فيه خطأ كتبته في الحديث الشريف 
و طلبت منه يعدله لي علشان الوقت عدى و مش كان ينفع وقتها اعدل بنفسي الموضوع
فعدله لي و رد عليه بالمرة  :: 




> والموضوع علي بعضه كان رد فعل جمهور المنتدي عليه ايه ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


هههههههههههههههههههههههه
الموضوع ده انا كتبته في شهر اكتور 2004
و اول رد عليه يلي ابن البلد كان في شهر فبراير 2006
علشان كده بقول دايما بلاش نستعجل و نزهق من اول موضوع مش نلاقي تفاعل معاه

كل الشكر لك مصراويةجدا علي تواجدك و المشاركة معي
دمتِ بكل خير
في رعاية الله ،،،

----------


## Masrawya

السلاام عليكم
بوكى بوكى بوكى 

منورة كرسى التعارف يا قمر
شوفتى الـ   wheel of fate بتعمل ايه فى الناس   :: 


ندخل باءه فى الاسئلة.......

-فى رأيك ايه اللى بيحدد اهدافنا فى الحياة  اكتر ميولنا و احلامنا و لا الظروف المحاطة بينا؟ 


- كتير مؤمنين بأن التجربة الاولى فى اى شيئ  فاشله بكل المقايس و ما هى الا انخداع وانبهار بأشياء زائفة.....وان التجربة الثانية ديما اجمل واصدق و اعمق  .... ايه رايك فى الرأى ده؟


- موقف مر عليكِ و تتمنى ميرجعش تانى..


- ايه اللى لازم يكون موجود فى يوم ريهام علشان تقول انهارده فعلا يوم رائع 


- اوقات كتير و مع بعض الاشخاص بنضطر لتقديم بعض التنازلات علشان نحافظ على علاقات معينة فى حياتنا... امتى ممكن ريهام تقول  stop كده كفاية فى حدود للتنازلات؟؟؟؟

منورة يا بوكى الكرسى
و حوارك جميل و رائع و كنا فعلا كلنا منتظرينه  :Hug2: 

 :f2:  :f2:  :f2:

----------


## شاعر الرومانسية

اختى الغالية .. ريهام

مبروك النيو لوك للموضوع بعد تطبيق التجديدات :Glad: 

منورة الكرسى والله ( كما تدين تداااان... :notme: )


متابعة للاسئلة والردود ...

وبحضر اسئلتى :;): 


خالص تحياتى،،، :f2:

----------


## عصام كابو

مساء الخيرات يا باشمهندسة ريهام

انا بس جاى اسلم عليكى و ادعيلك ربنا يعينك على الاسئلة 

وكمان جبتلك معايا فنجان الشاى لزوم المخمخة




فى حفظ الله و رعايته

----------


## boukybouky

> *أهلا بالمتألقة دائما (بوكى)
> فرصة سعيدة جدا انى أتعرف عليكى من حوار لذيذ بينك و بين الاعضاء
> وليا الشرف انى اتابع وخصوصا ان علاقتى بيكى مع الأسف غير قوية على عكس ما تمنيت وسعيت
> شكرا للأخت (أم احمد) على الفرصة الجميلة دى
> وللجميع ارق الامنيات بوقت مثمر دائما*


السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته

ازيك يا هبة و اخبارك ايه انت فينك مختفية ليه 

يا نهاري ايه المكتوب ده  :2:  الشرف لي يا قمر و ده اكيد شئ يسعدني

و سعيدة بتواجدك و المشاركة معي 

دمتِ بكل خير

في رعاية الله ،،،

----------


## boukybouky

> رجعتلك يابوكى 
>  بتقتنعى بالصداقه بين الرجل والمرأه؟ ولماذا


السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته
منورة يا ناريمان كل وقت  :hey: 

بصي الصداقة بين الرجل و المرأة منطقة شائكة اللي يقدر يتعامل فيها صح يقدم عليه و بحذر
أري انها مفيدة في بعض الأحيان يعني انا بجد كان نفسي يكون لي أخ 
بس المشكلة ان تلك الصداقة فيه قيود كبيرة عليها و استمرارها بيعتمد علي امور كتيرة 
مش دايما بيكون للواحد دخل فيها .... 




> بيقولوا الطبع يغلب التطبع..ايه رأيك فى الجمله دى وياترى يقدر الانسان يغير شئ من طباعه مع الزمن وللا ده مستحيل ؟


صح ....مقولة صحيحة تماماً الطبع غلاب
يعدل ..يطوع...يحسن ..لكن يغير لأ




> لما بتكونى متضايقه أو مهمومه بتعملى ايه؟ ايه وصفه ريهام للتخلص من الهموم؟


لو موقف يضايق عادي بحب اتكلم مع اصدقائي المقربين و افضفض معاهم
لو مضايقة بجد بلاقيني مش قادرة اتكلم لأني بفضل اعيط و بعدها بقوم اتوضا و اصلي 
بجد برتاح كتير الإنسان ساعات بيتلهي و يبعد عن ربنا فالمواقف ديه بتفكرنا اد ايه احنا محتاجين له.

اي حد عايز يتخلص من همومه يقوم يتوضأ و يصلي ركعتين لله و يقرأ قرآن و يدعي من قلبه.،
و ربنا يفرجها علي الجميع.




> ريهام فى حياتها بتمشى ورا قلبها وللا عقلها ؟


عقلي بدون مناااااااازع ...مع الاسف الشديد  ::(: 




> فى اللحظه دى عندك مساحه حره للفضفضه ...حتقولى ايه


الإنسان في حياته بيمر بمواقف و منحنيات بتؤثر فيه كتير يمكن وقتها مش وقف عندها بس بعدها بيرجع لها،
 ممكن يندم علي موقف ...علي كلمة ...بس الأكيد انه مش يقدر يرجع الزمن ، 
و حتي لو الزمن رجع بنعمل نفس اللي عملناه بالظبط ...غريبة اوي !!! 
و في المواقف ديه بيشاركنا ناس كتيرة اضافوا بسمة لشفاهنا و تركوا دمعة في عيوننا و .....و ......
و الأكيد ان بعدهم مش بقينا زي الأول و الا هينفع نبقي زي الأول 
المهم بس مش نقف و نكمل المسيرة بصرف النظر عن اي شئ.




> الغاليه ريهام تحياتى وحبى


متشكرة لك يا ناريمان جدا علي تواجدك و مشاركتك معي
و ربنا يديمنا اخوات متحابين فيه
دمتِ بكل خير
في رعاية الله ،،،

----------


## boukybouky

> إلىا لأجمل ، و الأرق ، و الأكثر صفاء و براءة و نقاء .. أختي الحبيبة .. ريهام 
> تحية إليكِ .. عبر همسات الكيبورد .. و شحنات الشاشة 
> ربما سآتيك بالأسئلة فيما بعد ، و تعلمين على قدر غلاوة الضيف تكون الأسئلة صعبة 
> يجب علي أن أرحب بكِ .. كما رحبتِ بنا جميعاً من قبل..


السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته

لالالا انا كده بجد هاتغر في نفسي  ::$: 

ايه يا انفال الكلام الجميل و الرقيق ده.. يا رب يبارك لك و يخليكي يا قمراية  :Love: 

و انا سعيدة جدا بمشاركتك معي هنا و دوماً في إنتظارك اي وقت تنوريني

بجد يا أنفال انت انسانة جميلة اوي و احساسك نقي ربنا يجمعنا دايما في الخير
دمتِ بكل خير  :f2: 
في رعاية الله ،،،

----------


## boukybouky

> نسجيل دخول لالقاء السلام على من اعتبرت المنتدى عالمها الخاص  فاعطته الكثير والكثير والاعتراف بالتقدير والاحترام 
>  دمتم بخير


السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته

ايه ده مين هنا !!! إيهاب ...انت فينك يا سيدي مشيت كده و قلت عدولي  :: 

حمد الله علي السلامة و نورت المنتدي من تاني  :f: 

يا رب يخليك... و علي فكرة المنتدي اداني اكتر من الي انا اديته له

كفاية انه عرفني علي ناس جميلة بجد سعيدة بهم و بصداقتهم
و في إنتظار مشاركاتك معنا من جديد  :f2: 
في رعاية الله ،،،

----------


## serajmool

السلام عليكم

انتى دايما منوره المنتدى بوكى بوكىومشاركاتك منوره اكتر بوكى بوكى لو سمحت انا طلب منك مساعده ياريت تقدرى تساعدينى لو تعرفى العضو موجة هادئه ارجوكى كونى معى عل تواصل وشكرا

serajmool

----------


## boukybouky

> السلام عليكم و رحمة الله
> حبيبي يا بتاع الصحرا 
> منورة الكرسي و القاعة و المنتدي 
> و الاهم انك منورة حياتي بوجودك فيها ...


السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته
ازيك يا اميرة ده نورك يا قمر  :hey: 
يا رب يخليكي يا حبيبتي ..تسلمي لي  :Love: 




> سين سؤال
> 1- إلي أي مدي تلتفتي لأراء الآخرين فيكِ؟ و يا تري بتتقبلي فكرة التغير أو التنازل لأجل أحد ما؟؟


جيم جواب  :: 
انا بيهمني جداً أراء الآخرين و بيفرق معي جداً و بفضل افكر كتير ليه ده قال كده و ليه ديه قالت ده 
بس ده بيني و بين نفسي بيني و بين أصدقائي ..كتير بضايق لو حد فهمني غلط
لو حد فسر تصرف ما بشكل لا يرضيني ...و بزعل اوقات كتيرة من كده

اممممممم ماحدش بيتغير يا اميرة اصلاً ...ممكن يكون اكثر مرونة لكن ان حد يتغير اشك

موضوع التنازل هل تقصدي اني بتنازل عن رأيي او فكري مقابل فكر و رأي من امامي ..
اقولك لأ ..بصي بصراحة شديدة انا لحد ما معتدة برأيي بس بسمع اللي قصادي حتي لو ابديت انه مش عاجبني و مش عايزة اسمع
و بفكر بيني و بين نفسي فيه يمكن مش ببين ده للي بيتكلم بس بفكر و بفكر كتير كمان 
لو احنا الإتنين صح مش هتنازل عن رأيي 
لكن لو شوفت ان اللي قصادي هو أصح باتراجع ..ربما مش فجأة بس بتراجع.




> 2- أيه أخبار الوساوس القهرية معاكي  اتكلمي براحتك خالص


لا انا مش عندي وسواس قهري...
انا قلوقة اينعم بس مش موسوسة  :;): 
بقلق جدا و بسرعة ...
مخي بيشتغل 24 ساعة في الـ24 ساعة بشكل مجهد 




> 3- حكمة تؤمني بها و تأكدت لك عبر الزمان رغم عدم إقتناعك بها في البداية؟؟؟


مش عارفة .... :2: 
اعدت افكر كتير اوي في السؤال ده بس مش لقيت بجد  :: 




> 4- حرية التعبير عن المشاعر" جملة دوماً نسمعها ..إلي أي مدي تريها صحيحة و ما هي حدود تلك الحرية المزعومة؟؟


كل واحد من حقه يعبر عن مشاعره بالشكل الذي يراه بحيث لا تؤثر حريته تلك علي حرية الآخرين
التعبير عن المشاعر ظاهرة صحية و يجب علينا إظهارها لأن كبت المشاعر غير سليم 
بضايق اوي لما بجد ام تقول لطفلها الولد عندما يبكي "ما تعيطش انت راجل"
ديه بداية الغلط ان الرجل لا يعبر عن مشاعره حتي و هو يتألم مش من حقه يبكي في حين ده غير صحيح
و بالتباعية لا يظهر اي تاثر لأنه رجل و لا يظهر حبه لأنه رجل و اي من تلك المشاعر ضعف لا يليق بالرجل

لكن بقي فيه مشكلة و ظاهرة غريبة اصبحت متواجدة
ان فيه خلط بين التعبير السوي عن المشاعر و بين اللي بيحبوا علي نفسهم  ::mm:: 
يعني مش معني ان حد يعبر عن مشاعره انه يمشي يحب و يوزع كلمات الحب و الهيام و الغرام علي كل من يصادفه!!! 




> أنا أتعديت من واحدة صحبتي و وقفت عند الرابع بردو 
> انتي عارفاني ضايعة و مش بعرف أقول كلام كويس
>  و غير كده مش عارفة ايه الكلام الي ممكن يوفيكي حقك علي قدر معزتك عندي..
> ربنا يسعدك دايما يا حبيبتي




يا سلااام اخدتي افضل الصفات هههههههههه
يا رب يخليكي يا توتة مش محتاجة تقولي يا قمر  :Hug2: 
اميرة أشهد الله اني أحبك فيه  :Love: 
دمتِ بكل خير
في رعاية الله،،،

----------


## boukybouky

> تحية على قدر عطاء العزيزة بوكي
> 
> و تقدير على قدر تفانيها 
> 
> و سؤال مؤقت لحين العودة ان شاء الله
> 
> الجملة الموجودة في الصورة بتوقيعك being kind is more important than being right هل هي مجرد جملة اعجبتك ام هي اسلوب حياة؟ و لماذا؟
> 
> وافر التحية مع عظيم التقدير


السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته

ياااه يا فاضل بجد و الله وحشني مشاركاتك معنا منور بجد و سعيدة جداً بتواجدك  :hey: 

يا رب يخليك تسلم ده بس من ذوقك  :f: 

جملة توقيعي ...الجملة انا مقتنعة بها جداً ساعات مش باقدر اطبقها بكل أسف

و الساعات ديه بكون في أعلي درجات الإستفزاز فاللي بيحصل ان عصبيتي بتغلب  ::(: 

لكن في العموم بحرص عليها اوي ...في حاجات اهم من يكون الواحد علي حق 

انا عندي إعتبارات كتيرة اوي باضعها في بالي في تعاملاتي

 يمكن غيري يشوفها مش لها معني بس لي انا معانيها كبيرة 

نورت يا فاضل و في إنتظارك دوماً

في رعاية الله ،،

----------


## boukybouky

> *الســـــــلام عليكم ورحمــــة الله وبركـــــــاته ...
> 
> الغاليـــــــة على قلوبنــــــا كلنـــــا
> 
> حبيبتــــــــــى ...ريهـــــــــــام
> 
> منورة يابشمهندستنا الرقيقـــــة  
> وفرصـــــة وجت لعندنــــــــا
> وعلينـــــــــا الهجوووووووووم ....
> ...


و عليكم السلام و رحمة الله و بركاته

ازيك يا لولي منورة يا قمراية  :Hug2: 
يا رب يخليكي.. بجد مش عارفة ارد اقول ايه بعد كلامك الجميل ده ربنا يبارك لك  :f: 

صداقة النت ...
الحقيقي فيه منها ممتاز ..بصي يا لولي الإنترنت زيه زي اي مكان بنتعرف فيه علي الناس
هنا بيكون اصعب شوية يمكن بحكم ان الناس ديه مش بنشوفها مش بنعرف ردود افعالها هل هي حقيقية و الا لأ
الشاشات اللي احنا وراها بتخبي و تدراي كتير فبيكون فرصة اننا ننخدع اكبر نسبياً 
بس رغم كده نقدر نلاقي فعلاً صداقات حقيقية بس اهم شئ مش نتسرع و نفتكر اي حد نتكلم معاه بقي صديق
لمجرد موقف او اتنين لا... ده لازم يكون عشرة و تعامل و تعامل حقيقي و مواقف كتيرة
انا واحدة من الناس احمد الله اني وجدت عن طريق الإنترنت صداقات جميلة جدا 
و بعتبر نفسي موفقة جداً فيها ما شاء الله طبعا علشان الحسد هههههههههههههه 

الإنترنت زي ما اضف لنا معارف و معرفة و تكنولوجيا اخد منا وقت و اعصاب و .....
في المجمل مش شايفة ان اللي اخده اكبر من اللي اداه 

الإنترنت فى حياة بـــــــوكى ....
اعتقد أصبح إدمان  ::$: 
و محتاجة وقفة شوية علشان أوازن حاجات كتيرة معاه  :2: 

انت تنوري و تشرفيني اي وقت 
و في إنتظارك دوماً بأسئلة و من غير أسئلة  :: 
سعيدة بتواجدك معي يا لولي  :Love: 

في رعاية الله ،،،،

----------


## boukybouky

> مش معقووووووووووووووووووول 
> مين اللى منورة هنا حبيبة قلبى ريرى  
> أزيك يا حبى    منورة الكرسى يا قمر
> معلش أعزرينى على التأخير أنا لسه راجعة من السفر 
> ولسه بفتح المنتدى لاقيت المفاجأة الجميلة دى
> دا تسجيل حضور وهروح أمخمخ كده فى كام سؤال وراجعة تانى
> أستنينى أوعى تمشى


السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته

ازيك يا قمراية حمد الله علي السلامة يا جميلة

ده نورك يا اميرة تسلمي لي يا رب 

لا براحتك خالص انت كفاية تواجدك مش مهم اسئلة خاااالص  :: 

في إنتظارك دوماً يا حبيبتي  :Love: 

في رعاية الله ،،،

----------


## boukybouky

> الفاضلة - بوكى بوكى 
> - سعيد جدا جدا بوجود حضرتك النهاردة على كرسى الزنقة !! ( الاعتراف ) 
> شكرا للمحترمة أم احمد وليكى طبعا !!  على ادارتكم لموضوع لية وزنة ف ابناء مصر 
> ومن كم الاسئلة الكتير قوى اللى  نفسى اسألها لحضرتك اخترت دول 
> أتأسف ع التأخير المقصود بغرض انى افهم اكتر قبل ما أسأل !!


السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته
اهلا بك العسل المر منور 
لا أبداً مافيش تأخير و الا حاجة تشرف اي وقت  :f: 




> *أسئلتى* 
> *ممكن حضرتك يا بشمهندسة تقوليلنا* 
> لو وحدة سألتك وقالتلك - انصحينى اعيش ازاى ف بيت جوزى مرتاحة !! وقدميلى عشر نصايح . !!!


اعتقد في امور حياتنا جميعها محتاجين نتعلم مِن مَن خاض التجربة
و طبعاً لا يوجد أفضل من سيرة السيدة خديجة رضي الله عنها 
لو كل زوجة تعاملت مع زوجها كما تعاملت السيدة خديجة مع رسولنا الكريم صلي الله عليه و سلم
بدون شك ان شاء الله ستكون مرتاحة ..
بس اهم شئ تتعلمه اي امرأة من السيدة خديجة هو انها تختار الزوج علي اساس سليم.




> لو أنا سألتك - بعد خمس سنين ( بأمر الله ) شايفة نفسك فين ( يدينا ويديكوا جميعا طول العمر ) !!
> رد حضرتك هيكون ايه ؟؟؟؟


عمري ما فكرت بكرة هكون فين و ليه و ازاي ....
حاولت و انا بقرأ سؤالك اني افكر مش عرفت اتخيل مش لأني مش بخطط 
بس مش بحاول اتخيل اشياء و مواقف ممكن تصيبني بإحباط لو مش تحققت
او اني يجي في بالي اشياء تحبطني بالفعل الآن لو تخيلتها لي




> دمتى كما انتى دائما فاضلة خلوقة جديرة بالاحترام


يا رب يكرمك يا العسل المر ده بس من ذوقك
الف شكر لك و دمت بكل خير
في رعاية الله ،،،

----------


## boukybouky

[frame="2 80"]



> السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته
> انا جيييييييييييت  
> بوكى القمر مرحبا يامرحبا


و عليكم السلام و رحمة الله و بركاته
يا مرحب بك لمسة منورة  :f: 




> اولا كده  ـــ   لو اهلك فصلو عنك النت , تعملى ايه؟؟


هههههههههههههههههههه سؤال رجعني مثلا سنين طويلة ورا  :: 
بصي يا لمسة مع الوقت و سنين عمرك فيه نوع من الثقة بتتكون بينك و بين اهلك
الثقة ديه اللي بتتحكم في امور كتيرة و هي اللي بتجعل لك حرية في التصرف و الحكم علي الأمور
بالتالي الثقة مع الأهل بتخلي الامور كلها واضحة مافيش شئ اسمه يقطعوا النت و لا فيه شئ اسمه اني اخبي عليهم اي حاجة
مش محتاجين يعملوا كده علشان مش فيه اي شئ مش يعرفوه 




> 3 ــ ما هو طموحكم وأهدافكم في الحياة..والتي ترجين ألا تقابلي ربك إلا وهي محققة؟


اكيد طبعا احب اقابل ربي و هو راضِ عني و ادعو الله ان أحقق ذلك
طموحي في الحياة اني اكون راضية عن نفسي 
و اعيش في سلام مع نفسي اولاً و من ثم مع من حولي
اني اقدم شئ مفيد و نافع للي حولي شئ بعد مماتي يتذكروني به و يدعوا لي و يقولون الله يرحمها بجد




> 4 ــ  دمعة سقطت من عينك ؟؟ من كان سببها؟؟


يااااه ما تدقيش الدموع عندي بتسقط كتير ...
لو شخص كان سببها ..مش بفتكره علشان مش فيه اي مبرر اني اتذكر حد ابكاني في يوم ما
و لو سببها شئ... بحاول اتجنبه علشان مش يتكرر 




> 5 ــ  نقظة ضعفك؟


سؤال غريب ما جاوبش عليه  :: 
يعني اعرف نقاط ضعفي و كمان اعرفها لللي حولي ليه بقي ههههههههههه




> 6 ــ  " عبرة " و " ابتسامه " و " نظرة شفقه " لمن تهديها؟


اهدي العبرة لكل انسان يحتاجها بحق 

الإبتسامة لكل اصدقائي ..فمعهم و بسببهم تبسمت كثيراً

نظرة الشفقة لكل إنسان يعتقد انه أذكي البشر




> بس كفايه كده ورجعه تانى اه وغلاوتك لاجى


تنوري يا لمسة اي وقت 
دمتِ بكل خير
في رعاية الله ،،،[/frame]

----------


## أم أحمد

> السلام عليكم
> 
> انتى دايما منوره المنتدى بوكى بوكىومشاركاتك منوره اكتر بوكى بوكى لو سمحت انا طلب منك مساعده ياريت تقدرى تساعدينى لو تعرفى العضو موجة هادئه ارجوكى كونى معى عل تواصل وشكرا
> 
> serajmool



الاخ الفاضل serajmool
الموضوع هنا هو موضوع تعارف مع الاخت العزيزة بوكي
وليس بغرض  طلب المساعدة 
و الاستفسار عن اعضاء اخرين
ارجو من حضرتك الالتزام بالموضوع
لك خالص التقدير

----------


## صفحات العمر

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
أسعد الله اوقاتكم بكل الخير 
وأدام عليكم صفو المحبة فيه
تحية تقدير لأختى الرائعه / بوكى بوكى 
تلك الانسانه التى لا يختلف اثنان 
على اتساع مساحات الطيبه والنقاء فى روحها 
بالاضافة لزوقها الرائع واخلاقها الكريمه 
منورة كرسى التعارف يا فندم  :hey: 
حبيت اصبح بس 
ويمكن اقدر ارجعلك بكام سؤال على ما قُسم
صباح الفل

----------


## boukybouky

> العزيزة\ ريهام..
> أول ما شفت أسمك وعرفت أنك قعدتى على الكرسى.. قلت أكيد الأعضاء اللى سبق وقعدوا على الكرسى لسان حالهم لبوكى بوكى: *حان موعد الأنتقام*..
> بجد فرصة جميلة جدا أننا نتعرف على المشرفة صاحبة الذوق العالى والرفيع عن قرب..
> متابعة للأسلئة والأجوبة التى تدل على شخصيتك الطيبة الصادقة..


السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته

اهلاً يا سوما منورة  :f: 

شكراً يا قمر ربنا يخليكي

 و الحقيقة مش عارفة ليه بس انتقام  ::   :: 

ربنا يستر و نكمل الكرسي علي خير 

في رعاية الله ،،،

----------


## boukybouky

> *بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> اختى الغاليه بوكى 
> بجد انت منوره الكرسى يا حبيبة قلبى 
> انا مش هتطول عليكى انا بس حبيت ارحب بك 
> و اقولك وحشتينى و لى عوده ان شاء الله بعد ما اطمن على الطلبه بتوعى اللى فى الثانويه العامه
> *


السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته

يا رب يخليكي يا لؤلؤة النور نورك يا قمراية

يا رب يخليكي انت فينك كنتِ مختفية شوية لعل المانع خير
ربنا يطمنك و يعينك  :f2: 
دمتِ بكل خير

في رعاية الله ،،،

----------


## boukybouky

> السلاام عليكم
> بوكى بوكى بوكى 
> منورة كرسى التعارف يا قمر
> شوفتى الـ   wheel of fate بتعمل ايه فى الناس


و عليكم السلام و رحمة الله و بركاته
ده نورك مصراوية تسلمي
مش عارفة ليه مش مرتاحة لك  ::   :: 




> ندخل باءه فى الاسئلة.......
> -فى رأيك ايه اللى بيحدد اهدافنا فى الحياة  اكتر ميولنا و احلامنا و لا الظروف المحاطة بينا؟


ادخلي براحتك بس برجلك اليمين  ::  علشان بس البركة تحل
احلامنا و طموحاتنا هي اللي بتتحكم في الهدف اللي عايزين نوصل له
أما ظروفنا  بتتحكم في الطريقة اللي بنوصل بها للهدف 




> - كتير مؤمنين بأن التجربة الاولى فى اى شيئ  فاشله بكل المقايس و ما هى الا انخداع وانبهار بأشياء زائفة.....وان التجربة الثانية ديما اجمل واصدق و اعمق  .... ايه رايك فى الرأى ده؟


لا مش متفقة ... 
التجربة الأولي بصرف النظر في ايه ليست مثال للفشل و الا النجاح
كل تجربة لها ظروفها بصرف النظر عن ترتيبها
موضوع اننا ننخدع علشان اول تجربة مش مقتنعة يعني الحقيقة به... 
ربما يكون فرصة انخداعنا اكبر بحكم قلة الخبرة
لكنها رغم ذلك ليست مقياس و ياما تجارب اولى نجحت نجاح باهر 
و تجارب ثانية كانت فاشلة 




> - موقف مر عليكِ و تتمنى ميرجعش تانى..


لو اتمني مش يرجع تاني مش عايزة افكر هو ايه اصلا 
و الا عايزة افتكره علشان اقوله  ::(: 




> - ايه اللى لازم يكون موجود فى يوم ريهام علشان تقول انهارده فعلا يوم رائع


امممم 
اني اضحك بجد من قلبي مش علشان انسي شئ او اداري شئ 




> - اوقات كتير و مع بعض الاشخاص بنضطر لتقديم بعض التنازلات علشان نحافظ على علاقات معينة فى حياتنا... امتى ممكن ريهام تقول  stop كده كفاية فى حدود للتنازلات؟؟؟؟


لما احس ان اللي قصادي بدأ يعتبر تنازلي حق مكتسب 
شئ واجب عليّة اني اقدمه و مش يفهم ان ده حرص مني علي علاقتنا
للأسف فيه ناس كتيرة بتفتكر ان الواحد لما بيفوت مواقف ان ده ضعف مش حرص علي التعامل و العلاقات
و بيعتقدوا ان ده حقهم و بيكرروه من منطلق اني مش هقدر اعمل غير اني استمر في التنازل
غير مدركين اني بجمع جوايا و لما بفوت بفوت علشان إعتبارات للأسف الشديد هم ماعندش فكرة عن قيمتها
الواحد ساعات بيضع في باله إعتبارات بيكتشف انه هو بس اللي مراعيها  ::(: 




> منورة يا بوكى الكرسى
> و حوارك جميل و رائع و كنا فعلا كلنا منتظرينه


ده نورك مصراوية و بجد انا سعيدة بتواجدك
يا رب يخليكي انت الأجمل يا توتة 
دمتِ بكل خير
في رعاية الله ،،،

----------


## boukybouky

> اختى الغالية .. ريهام
> مبروك النيو لوك للموضوع بعد تطبيق التجديدات
> منورة الكرسى والله ( كما تدين تداااان...)
> متابعة للاسئلة والردود ...
> وبحضر اسئلتى
> خالص تحياتى،،،


السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته

الله يبارك فيك يا حسن منور  :: 

لا حول و لا قوة الا بالله هو ليه كل واحد داخل يقولي كده !!!!  :2: 

مش عارفة ليه محسسني اني كنت مفترية مثلا ههههههههه

ماشي يا سيدي حضر براحتك قدامك يومين علي ما امشي  :: 

دمت بكل خير

في رعاية الله ،،،،

----------


## لمسه

[frame="2 80"]روخى ياشيخه
الله يحرمك من اربع اشياء 


^




^



^




^





^







^
دمعتك....



حيرتك....



ضيقتك...




واللى مايعرف قمتك.....



انا عندى اعتراف ..هو كرسى بوكى آه ... بس ممكن تتخرى شويه كده

بوكى دى من اكتر المشرفين اللى عمرها ماملت منى ولا اى حاجه بالعكس 

وكمان لما ببعت لها رسايل بتعبرنى وبترد عليا 

اشكرك حببتى ..يلا قومينى ..يااا ده الكرسى متعب قوى
الله يكون فى العون

خدى دول على السريع 

انا عاوزه ألقاب لدول منك انتى ؟

الاستاذ                    اللقب                        

قلب مصر
ابن طيبه

الاسكندرانى 

اشرف المجاهد

سيد جعيتم 

ابن البلد

ام احمد

العسل المر

مملكه الحب 

جيهان محمد على 

اموووووله

الشحروره

قيثاره 

بوسى كااات
لمسه

وكفايه كده الا صعبتى عليا     ..  ها تجيبى لكل دول القاب منين ههههههههههههههههه
ياترى مين هايطلع برنس...وبرنسيسه المنتدى


انا عرفه انك زهقتى منى .... بس برده ها تجوبى هاتجوبى



 [/frame]

----------


## boukybouky

> مساء الخيرات يا باشمهندسة ريهام
> انا بس جاى اسلم عليكى و ادعيلك ربنا يعينك على الاسئلة 
> وكمان جبتلك معايا فنجان الشاى لزوم المخمخة
> 
> فى حفظ الله و رعايته


مساء الفل يا دكتور ازيك  :hey: 

يا رب يخليك و الله محتاجاه اوي الشاي ده هههههههه

نورت يا عصام  :f:  

في رعاية الله ،،،

----------


## boukybouky

> السلام عليكم
> 
> انتى دايما منوره المنتدى بوكى بوكىومشاركاتك منوره اكتر بوكى بوكى لو سمحت انا طلب منك مساعده ياريت تقدرى تساعدينى لو تعرفى العضو موجة هادئه ارجوكى كونى معى عل تواصل وشكرا
> 
> serajmool


و عليكم السلام ورحمة الله و بركاته

شكرا serajmool ده نورك

موضوع بحثك عن العضوة موجة هادئة اعتقد لا يليق هنا 

في رعاية الله،،،

----------


## nour2005

[frame="3 80"]ألسلام عليكم

ألأخت العزيزة بوكي 

أنا بس جاية أقللك منورة الكرسي 

ومتابعة وبشغف الاسئلة والأجوبة 

وكمان علشان أقللك ربنا يعينك 

سعدت بالتعرف أكثر عليك ريهام .

وأكثر ميزة عجبتني بك هي الصبر 

وطول البال 

تحيتي لك يا قمر مع التمنيات بالتوفيق 

[/frame]

----------


## boukybouky

> أسعد الله اوقاتكم بكل الخير 
> وأدام عليكم صفو المحبة فيه
> تحية تقدير لأختى الرائعه / بوكى بوكى 
> تلك الانسانه التى لا يختلف اثنان 
> على اتساع مساحات الطيبه والنقاء فى روحها 
> بالاضافة لزوقها الرائع واخلاقها الكريمه 
> منورة كرسى التعارف يا فندم 
> حبيت اصبح بس 
> ويمكن اقدر ارجعلك بكام سؤال على ما قُسم
> صباح الفل


و عليكم السلام و رحمة الله و بركاته

ازيك يا محمد ربنا يخليك ده بس من ذوقك

بجد انا محرجة مش عارفة ارد اقول ايه  ::$: 

ده انت اللي نورت الكرسي بمشاركتك  :y: 

و يلا بقي عايزين نبارك علي الديوان الجديد  :f: 

دمت بكل خير

في رعاية الله ،،،

----------


## أحلى كلمة

ازيك ياريرى يا حبيبتى

أخبارك ايه يا قمر

شوفتى أنا جبتلك ايه  








مج شاى كبيييير من اللى بتحبيه    :y: 

علشان تجاوبى على أسئلتى كده بمزاج

ودلوقتى نخش على الاسئلة

1- أمتى بتكون ريهام فى أحسن حالاتها ؟

2- هل أنتى سريعة الغضب؟

بس كده كفاية ومتابعة معاكى حبيبتى 

ومنوره الكرسى يا جميل   :Bye:

----------


## سيد جعيتم

الأبنة العزيزه جداً / بوكى بوكى
أولاً أعتذر بشدة لتأخرى فمثلك لا يجب أن أتأخر عن المشاركه فى أى موضوع يخصك . ويعلم الله أنى أحبك مثل ابنتى أم جنه فأنتى تذكرينى بها فى طيبة قلبك .
الحمد لله فقد عرفتك عن قرب وأقول للجميع أن صفاء نفس بوكى وأستقرار اللون الأبيض فى قلبها أول ما يشد الأنسان اليها  كما أن  حبها للمنتدى وأعضاء المنتدى معلوم للجميع .
عموماً استمتعت بالأسئله والأجابات وأدعوا لك بالخير والصحة والعافيه وراحة البال وزيارة الحبيب صلى الله عليه وسلم .
دمت بخير يا بوكى العزيزه

----------


## boukybouky

[frame="2 80"]



> روخى ياشيخه
> الله يحرمك من اربع اشياء 
> ^
> ^
> ^
> ^
> ^
> ^
> دمعتك....
> ...


السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركته
ازيك يا لمسة منورة  :f: 
ربنا يخليكي و يبعد عنا جميعاً كل شر و كل ضيق
 ::$:  متشكرة يا لمسة اوي بس اكيد لو حد من المشرفين مش رد عليكي فبيكون غصب عنه مش اكتر
انشغال السيرفر او ضغط بس في المنتدي مش اكتر 




> خدى دول على السريع 
> انا عاوزه ألقاب لدول منك انتى ؟
> الاستاذ                    اللقب                        
> قلب مصر
> ابن طيبه
> الاسكندرانى 
> اشرف المجاهد
> سيد جعيتم 
> ابن البلد
> ...


تعرفي مش ينفع افرق في اللقب بين اي حد من اللي كتبتيهم 
فكلهم بعتبرهم اخواتي و اخواني في المنتدي
كل عضو منهم اخ لي و كل عضوة اخت لي 

لا ابداً يا لمسة مافيش زهق انت نورتِ 
دمتِ بكل خير
في رعاية الله ،،،
 [/frame]

----------


## boukybouky

> [frame="3 80"]ألسلام عليكم
> ألأخت العزيزة بوكي 
> أنا بس جاية أقللك منورة الكرسي 
> ومتابعة وبشغف الاسئلة والأجوبة 
> وكمان علشان أقللك ربنا يعينك 
> سعدت بالتعرف أكثر عليك ريهام .
> وأكثر ميزة عجبتني بك هي الصبر 
> وطول البال 
> تحيتي لك يا قمر مع التمنيات بالتوفيق 
> [/frame]


و عليكم السلام  و رحمة الله و بركاته

ازيك يا نور ده نورك  يا قمر  :f: 

تسلمي لي يا حبيبتي ربنا يخليكي

هو انا مش صبورة اوي يعني هههههههه

و انا سعيدة اكتر بتواجدك يا نور 

دمتِ بكل خير

في رعاية الله ،،،

----------


## boukybouky

> ازيك ياريرى يا حبيبتى
> أخبارك ايه يا قمر
> شوفتى أنا جبتلك ايه  
> 
> مج شاى كبيييير من اللى بتحبيه   
> علشان تجاوبى على أسئلتى كده بمزاج



السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته
ازيك يا أميرة منورة يا توتة و حمد الله علي السلامة
ياااه يا قمراية انا فعلاً محتاجة الشاي ده  :: 




> ودلوقتى نخش على الاسئلة
> 1- أمتى بتكون ريهام فى أحسن حالاتها ؟


امممم لما بكون باسمع اغنية سيرة الحب و في ايدي فنجال قهوة بوش مظبوط ههههههههه
نتكلم جد بقي شوية ...
ببقي في أحسن حالاتي و عيلتي متجمعة في العيد و المصيف 
بحب اوي لمة العيلة و بيتنا هو البيت اللي بيحصل فيه التجمع باشعر بساعدة رهيبة 
لما بشوفهم عندنا بحس براحة و بخاف ييجي يوم مش نتجمع كده و بدعي ربنا يديمها علينا نعمة




> 2- هل أنتى سريعة الغضب؟


اينعم  ::$: 
بصي هو انا رغم اني سريعة الغضب إلا اني سريعة الصفاء كمان إلا لو كان الموقف متكرر من نفس الشخص
وقتها بكون سريعة الغضب بعيدة الصفاء تماماً




> بس كده كفاية ومتابعة معاكى حبيبتى 
> ومنوره الكرسى يا جميل



يا رب يخليكي يا اميرة انت نورتيني بجد 
و سعيدة بتواجدك و ربنا يديمنا اخوات متحابين فيه
في رعاية الله ،،،

----------


## boukybouky

> الأبنة العزيزه جداً / بوكى بوكى
> أولاً أعتذر بشدة لتأخرى فمثلك لا يجب أن أتأخر عن المشاركه فى أى موضوع يخصك . ويعلم الله أنى أحبك مثل ابنتى أم جنه فأنتى تذكرينى بها فى طيبة قلبك .
> الحمد لله فقد عرفتك عن قرب وأقول للجميع أن صفاء نفس بوكى وأستقرار اللون الأبيض فى قلبها أول ما يشد الأنسان اليها  كما أن  حبها للمنتدى وأعضاء المنتدى معلوم للجميع .
> عموماً استمتعت بالأسئله والأجابات وأدعوا لك بالخير والصحة والعافيه وراحة البال وزيارة الحبيب صلى الله عليه وسلم .
> دمت بخير يا بوكى العزيزه


السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته
ازي حضرتك يا أستاذ سيد ربنا يخليك يا رب و يبارك فيك
و كل سنة و حضرتك طيب و عقبال 100 سنة في صحة و سعادة
بجد ده شئ يسعدني جداً و حضرتك بالفعل والد لنا جميعاً  :f2: 
و ديه شهادة حقيقي اعتز بها ربنا يكرمك 
الف شكر حقيقي نورت الكرسي  :: 
دمت بكل خير
في رعاية الله ،،،

----------


## محمد احمد سعيد

الان اليكى اسألتى 
س1 ما هو لونك المضل
س2 ما هو اللون الذى تكرهينة 
س3 ما هو افضل موقع او منتدى دخلتية

----------


## أم أحمد

الجميلة بوكي
مر الوقت معاكي سريعا
اتمني ان تكوني قد قضيتي وقت ممتع معنا
والا نكون قد اثقلنا عليك بالكثير من الاسئلة
لاني كنت شايفة هجوم عليكي من الجميع :Biggrin: 
وهذا يدل علي مكانتك عند الجميع
وحرصهم علي التقرب منك بصورة اعمق :Love: 
اشكرك علي الوقت الطيب الذي قضيته معنا في كرسي التعارف
 :f2: 

اخواتي واخواني الاعزاء
اشكر كل من شارك بالمرور من هنا قارئا او كاتبا
وان شاء الله ستعلن بوكي عن الضيف القادم بعد قليل
للجميع خالص تقديري
 :f2:

----------


## قلب مصر

بوكى الجميلة  :f: 
بجد نورتى الكرسي وكان جميل ورائع بيكي
أنا عارفة أني جيت متأخرة قوي
بس قريت الموضوع كله وعجبني قوي ردودك وسعدت بيها جدا 
محسيتش أن في أي إجابة غريبة عليا في كلامك
ربنا يحفظك يارب ويحفظ طيبتك ونقاءك من كل شر
ويخليكي ليا دايما  :M (32):

----------


## boukybouky

> الان اليكى اسألتى 
> س1 ما هو لونك المضل
> س2 ما هو اللون الذى تكرهينة 
> س3 ما هو افضل موقع او منتدى دخلتية


اهلاً يا محمد ازيك

لوني المفضل هو اللون الأحمر

بكره اللون الرمادي 

افضل منتدي هو بجد بدون تحيز أبناء مصر

موقع ..انا اعجبت جداً بموقع المجلس الأعلي للشئون الإسلامية و كذلك موقع مكتبة الجامعة الامريكية بالقاهرة

في رعاية الله ،،،

----------


## boukybouky

> بوكى الجميلة 
> بجد نورتى الكرسي وكان جميل ورائع بيكي
> أنا عارفة أني جيت متأخرة قوي
> بس قريت الموضوع كله وعجبني قوي ردودك وسعدت بيها جدا 
> محسيتش أن في أي إجابة غريبة عليا في كلامك
> ربنا يحفظك يارب ويحفظ طيبتك ونقاءك من كل شر
> ويخليكي ليا دايما


ام يوسف ازيك يا قمر عليكي تأخير  :Nono: 

ده نورك طيب الحمد الله ..الدليل اقلوله ههههههه

يعني بره و جوا شئ واحد بوكي = ريهام  :: 

تسلمي يا رب و ربنا يديمنا اخوات متحابين فيه

في رعاية الله ،،،

----------


## boukybouky

> الجميلة بوكي
> مر الوقت معاكي سريعا
> اتمني ان تكوني قد قضيتي وقت ممتع معنا
> والا نكون قد اثقلنا عليك بالكثير من الاسئلة
> لاني كنت شايفة هجوم عليكي من الجميع
> وهذا يدل علي مكانتك عند الجميع
> وحرصهم علي التقرب منك بصورة اعمق
> اشكرك علي الوقت الطيب الذي قضيته معنا في كرسي التعارف


السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته
بجد انا استمتعت جداً بالوقت معاكم و حسيت بشئ جميل 
كنت يمكن نسيته من سنتين ههههههههه
و سعيدة جداً بكل من تواصل معي و بشكرهم جميعاً
و اتمني انكم مش تكونوا زهقتوا مني و من ردودي التفصيلية  :: 
معلش بقي مش بعرف الخص  ::$:  
و الف شكر لك يا سمسمة حبيتبي بجد  :Love: 
في رعاية الله ،،،

----------


## لؤلؤة مصر

*ازيك يا ريهام عامله ايه 
اسفه على التآخير و الله الاولاد مجننى افتح الكمبيوتر و المشاكل و البكاء يزيد يا ماما الحقى ضربتنى و انت عارفه  و كنت مش فى البيت و يعنى مشاغل الحياه بجد و حشتينى والله يمكن انت اول شخص احس انه بيشجعنى اول ما سجلت فى المنتدى و علشان اكون دائما عند حسن ظنك بجهز لموضوع يا رب يعجبك و اهو بحاول ان اكون كاتبه من مواليد المنتدى المهم علشان مطولش عليكى 
انا مش هسآلك كتير هو كام سؤال 
ايه اكتر حاجه بتحبيها فى الناس الى بيقبليهم 
هل قابلتى شخصيه و من اول مره حبيتيها و مين هى الشخصيه دى
ايه مواصفات الزوج المثالى من وجهة نظرك
ايه رآيك فى العند و هل انت من الاشخاص العنديين ام لا 
شكرا و فى انتظار ردك*

----------


## صفحات العمر

أسعد الله مسائك بكل الخير اختى الرائعه / ريهام 
رغم إنشغالى الى حد كبير فى الفترة الحاليه الا اننى أحببت أغتنام الفرصه 
والتعرف على رؤاكِ فيما يتعلق ببعض القضايا العامه
وأرجوا أن لا أكون ضيفا ثقيلا 
على كرسى التعارف الذى يضىء بتواجدك عليه 

السؤال الأول :
الخنساء نافست في سوق عكاظ الرجال ولم يمنعها ذلك كونها انثى 
فهم لم يفرقوا بين الادب الذكوري والادب النسائي 
ولكننا نرى الآن على الساحه الثقافيه فى العالم العربى ما يسمى بالادب النسائى
هل يوجد أدب نسائي وآخر رجالي 
أم أن الأدب واحد سواء كتبته إمراءه أم رجل؟

السؤال الثانى :
بعد هذا المد التقنى الرهيب من فضائيات ووسائل إتصال الى شبكة الانترنت
تفتحت الابواب على مصرعيها للثقافات المختلفه 
هل اصبحت الهويه الشرقيه او العربيه تحديدا فى خطر ؟

السؤال الثالث :
فى حياة كل انسان حلم سواء لنفسه أو لواقعه المحييط
بماذا تحلم ريهام لنفسها ولواقعها ككل

كل امنياتى الطيبه لك دائماُ
واعتذر عن التأخير :Bye:

----------

